# Idaho Elk 2016



## QDMAMAN

It's on. Details to follow, but this promises to be another epic adventure!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Who's next.........?


----------



## Jet08

I'm in!


----------



## brushbuster

I'm much better looking than those 2 yahoos.
Glad I can make this trip. Thanks Tony!
Looking forward to it. 1st item for me to work on is my gut. Getting started on a workout program this week, I hope to be as lean and mean as those other 2, I have my work cut out. The months are going to fly and Sept will be here soon enough.
Should be an awesome trip!


----------



## kroppe

Good luck guys. If you can, some feedback/tips on the entire process from hunting grounds selection to license process and outfitter/no outfitter decisions would be appreciated. Also interested to hear about lodging/camping/hiking strategies.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kroppe said:


> Good luck guys. If you can, some feedback/tips on the entire process from hunting grounds selection to license process and outfitter/no outfitter decisions would be appreciated. Also interested to hear about lodging/camping/hiking strategies.


Kroppe,all of that is well documented in my threads from 2014 and 2015.
Bushy and my hunt will be a duplication of same....with one exception...2 tags punched vs 1.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> I'm much better looking than those 2 yahoos.
> Glad I can make this trip. Thanks Tony!
> Looking forward to it. 1st item for me to work on is my gut. Getting started on a workout program this week, I hope to be as lean and mean as those other 2, I have my work cut out. The months are going to fly and Sept will be here soon enough.
> Should be an awesome trip!


There seems to be a recurring theme here...my elk hunting partners get older every year!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Good luck gents. I'm deciding between Idaho and Colorado. I had to back out of last year's hunt because of life, but all those transitions are behind me now. One of my friends found a good spot in Idaho, but Colorado would allow for more hunting time due to a shorter drive. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kracker

Idaho for me this year as well. Two week rifle DIY hunt. Solo mission at this point. First trip in 4 years... Glad to be back in the game. Good luck to all others in their preparations and hunt.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Good luck guys. I'm looking foreword to reading your adventures.


----------



## brushbuster

L


QDMAMAN said:


> There seems to be a recurring theme here...my elk hunting partners get older every year!


Looks like this year you won't be the old man.


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> There seems to be a recurring theme here...my elk hunting partners get older every year!


And uglier!!

Good Luck Gentlemen! It is a fun trip for sure.


----------



## buckykm1

Good luck Guys.
My buddy and I plan on going back to Montana again for a 2 week DIY Rifle hunt.

Kevin


----------



## otcarcher

Good luck guys! Safe travels.


----------



## brushbuster

Well, I got my dragonfly pack and calls in the mail yesterday. Learning all I can about elk, and I have even got a few sounds down pretty good. Started a physical fitness program, whew, am I out of shape!
Just a few more goodies to get and I should be good to go. My next must have item will be good boots. Not sure what to get yet but I am researching and hope to have them by spring so I can start wearing them.


----------



## Hunting18

brushbuster said:


> Well, I got my dragonfly pack and calls in the mail yesterday. Learning all I can about elk, and I have even got a few sounds down pretty good. Started a physical fitness program, whew, am I out of shape!
> Just a few more goodies to get and I should be good to go. My next must have item will be good boots. Not sure what to get yet but I am researching and hope to have them by spring so I can start wearing them.



I just bought some
*Cabela's | Meindl Men's 400-Gram Ultralight™ Hunter Boots*
So far I really like them. I haven't done much hiking in them yet but took them rabbit hunting the other day and they were very comfortable. I plan on using them when I go to Nebraska next year.


----------



## goodworkstractors

brushbuster said:


> Well, I got my dragonfly pack and calls in the mail yesterday. Learning all I can about elk, and I have even got a few sounds down pretty good. Started a physical fitness program, whew, am I out of shape!
> Just a few more goodies to get and I should be good to go. My next must have item will be good boots. Not sure what to get yet but I am researching and hope to have them by spring so I can start wearing them.


I went with Salomon Quest 4D 2 GTX. I love them, very good ankle support. Didn't take long to break in either.


----------



## brushbuster

Does anyone have the Danner mountain lights?


----------



## Huntmaster143

I have the Meindl Perfeckt hunters and a pair of Lowa Khumba? both are great boots for me. One is heavy and the other real light. I also had a pair of the Danner Elk Hunters that Cabela's had and they were great until the camp man melted them down trying to dry them out.

I would stay with a fairly light boot as the terrain is pretty easy there and you don't have to carry the weight of a heavy boot all the time.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Well, I got my dragonfly pack and calls in the mail yesterday. Learning all I can about elk, and I have even got a few sounds down pretty good. Started a physical fitness program, whew, am I out of shape!
> Just a few more goodies to get and I should be good to go. My next must have item will be good boots. Not sure what to get yet but I am researching and hope to have them by spring so I can start wearing them.



Cool beans!
Have you had a chance to investigate the Dragonfly yet? if it doesn't have a butt/bow bucket, that MAY be something you'll want to add unless you're comfortable securing it under the top and bottom flaps. http://www.eberlestock.com/Ripcord_ButtBucket.htm
You'll also want a LARGE padded accessories pouch.
Did it come with a hydration bag?
http://eberlestock.com/Accessories.htm


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> Yeah, I agree on eating well when you're on vacation. Huntmaster and I had a bit of a disagreement on this when we hunted but worked it out obviously. Having fresh elk on day one didn't hurt either.
> I'm really digging your rig their Kevin and I hope to get a peak at it in person next time I'm in your neighborhood.


If you're ever going to be in the Kalamazoo area, just let me know, I would enjoy meeting you. the new Elk Camp is coming along nicely, I hope it will allow me to keep on Elk hunting for another 6 or 8 years. or more ?.

Kevin


----------



## brushbuster

buckykm1 said:


> If you need Dinner ideas ?, this is my list, and I just add to it if I think of something new. pretty much everything on this list can be prepped ahead of time so it is a easy camp meal.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner Ideas
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon, Burger & Cheese roll-ups. With Rice A Roni.
> 
> Chili Killies.
> 
> Swish Steak with mashed potatoes and corn.
> 
> Roast Beef with mashed potatoes & corn.
> 
> Hamburgers & fries.
> 
> BBQ pork sandwiches & fries.
> 
> Tacos.
> 
> BBQ Ribs baked potatoes and corn.
> 
> Chili.
> 
> Sloppy Joes & Chips.
> 
> Ham & potatoes & green beans.
> 
> Slum Guey & Rolls.
> 
> Hot Beef Sandwiches with mashed potatoes & corn.
> 
> Ribeye Steaks & fries.
> 
> Pork Chops & Sweat potatoes.
> 
> Spaghetti & Garlic Bread.
> 
> Beef & Noodles with mashed potatoes & corn.
> 
> Smoked or Polish Sausage & scalloped Potatoes.
> 
> Sheppard’s Pie.
> 
> Lasagna & Garlic Bread.
> 
> Pizza.
> 
> Fried Chicken & Fries.
> 
> Sea Shell Macaroni Salad for side dish.
> 
> Chop Suey & Rice.


Dang man, I wanna hunt with you. lol


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> Update*
> Brushy and I are swapping email lists of equipment and food ideas in preparation for our trip this September. Nothing earth shattering but when we have some things solidified we'll share it here.
> Amazing the amount of preparation that goes in to an adventure like this, especially considering the amount of recent experience I/we have had.
> I'm sure it would be a little more cut and dry if Brushy and I had always hunted together. For me, this will be my 4th hunting partner in as many trips over a 5 year period.
> We are also looking at participating in an archery shoot over Father's Day weekend up in Boyne. Maybe Brushy can share some of those details here for those interested.
> 
> T


Here is the link for the archery challenge coming up at Boyne on Fathers day weekend for those interested http://www.totalarcherychallenge.com/
Should be a fun weekend.
It is amazing how much prep does go into a trip like this. In Jan. I noticed my basketball size gut might be an issue for me as well as the flab on my legs, so I decided to get on a fitness program. I started out with walking on a tread mill and lifting some weights with an occasional 1 mile walk. Well that didn't last long and I drifted off course. So In Feb I realized I need to get on a more rigid formatted program. After reading a few posts on here from Huntmaster I decided to get serious and purchased the p90x3 workout program. I struggled with a cold the first few weeks, and didn't do much, but then towards the end of Feb I have dedicated 6 days a week to the program. I am now on schedule doing 6 30 minute workouts a week and have progressed from 2 miles walks per day to 5 mile walks per day. I have lost 8 pounds now and have 12 more to go. I have noticed my basketball gut is starting to flatten out and I can see muscle lines again.
Gear replacement has been ongoing throughout the winter months, and I am really getting close to completing my list of must haves. So far I have an Eberlestock dragonfly pack, new Danner pronghorn boots, Bearios carbon fiber, cork gripped trekking poles. Should have my vortex viper 10x50s out of layaway this week. I went with merino wool clothing from firstlite. I have the kanab2 pants ljano top, chama hoody, puffy jacket, and the Labrador sweater. That is pretty much my must haves,aside frin a few odds and ends like, game bags, I have quite a bit of backpacking gear and hunting gear so I am real close to set with my gear.
I haven't started shooting my bow yet but now that spring is approaching I will be quite involved with that for the summer. I also have a few trips lined up this summer to aid in my training, Plan to hike the 40 mile picture rock trail in Munising and maybe get down to southern Ohio for some hill climbing.
Wont be long and September will be here.


----------



## kbb3358

Our group (6 -7) at elk camp each of us brings at least one meal that will serve everyone. We have our big meal at mid day then have something light before retiring for evening. In past we would eat big meal when everyone got back to camp after dark. If you stay out all day then you can eat leftovers.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Here is the link for the archery challenge coming up at Boyne on Fathers day weekend for those interested http://www.totalarcherychallenge.com/
> Should be a fun weekend.
> It is amazing how much prep does go into a trip like this. In Jan. I noticed my basketball size gut might be an issue for me as well as the flab on my legs, so I decided to get on a fitness program. I started out with walking on a tread mill and lifting some weights with an occasional 1 mile walk. Well that didn't last long and I drifted off course. So In Feb I realized I need to get on a more rigid formatted program. After reading a few posts on here from Huntmaster I decided to get serious and purchased the p90x3 workout program. I struggled with a cold the first few weeks, and didn't do much, but then towards the end of Feb I have dedicated 6 days a week to the program. I am now on schedule doing 6 30 minute workouts a week and have progressed from 2 miles walks per day to 5 mile walks per day. I have lost 8 pounds now and have 12 more to go. I have noticed my basketball gut is starting to flatten out and I can see muscle lines again.
> Gear replacement has been ongoing throughout the winter months, and I am really getting close to completing my list of must haves. So far I have an Eberlestock dragonfly pack, new Danner pronghorn boots, Bearios carbon fiber, cork gripped trekking poles. Should have my vortex viper 10x50s out of layaway this week. I went with merino wool clothing from firstlite. I have the kanab2 pants ljano top, chama hoody, puffy jacket, and the Labrador sweater. That is pretty much my must haves,aside frin a few odds and ends like, game bags, I have quite a bit of backpacking gear and hunting gear so I am real close to set with my gear.
> I haven't started shooting my bow yet but now that spring is approaching I will be quite involved with that for the summer. I also have a few trips lined up this summer to aid in my training, Plan to hike the 40 mile picture rock trail in Munising and maybe get down to southern Ohio for some hill climbing.
> Wont be long and September will be here.



How many days do you want to shoot that course?
I just landed a brand new (out of the box) pair of Scarpa mountaineer boots for >1/2 price on Ebay! 

*BTW...WE LEAVE IN 6 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> How many days do you want to shoot that course?
> I just landed a brand new (out of the box) pair of Scarpa mountaineer boots for >1/2 price on Ebay!
> 
> *BTW...WE LEAVE IN 6 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


A


QDMAMAN said:


> How many days do you want to shoot that course?
> I just landed a brand new (out of the box) pair of Scarpa mountaineer boots for >1/2 price on Ebay!
> 
> *BTW...WE LEAVE IN 6 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Makes no difference to me, whatever is convenient with you. I would be fine with just doing Sat. Whatever works.
Nice score on the boots


----------



## kbb3358

How much practicing do you do before a hunt like this"


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> How much practicing do you do before a hunt like this"


I shoot a couple times a week now through June and then starting July 1 I try to shoot at least 50 arrows/day out to 60 yards.
With that big shoot in June this year, I'll shoot every opportunity I can leading up to the shoot Father's Day weekend.


----------



## kbb3358

Replace bow every year


----------



## Huntmaster143

Here's another option for a big shoot and you get to help support a good organization in the Pope and Young Club. 

It's a bit further, but should be one heck of a shoot. I unfortunately won't be able to make it because of other obligations, but wanted to throw it out there.

https://www.pope-young.org/rendezvous/


----------



## brushbuster

Now that the snow finally left I decided to set up my bivvy tarp. Weighing only 2 pounds + my 3 pound bag and a 12 oz thermarest pad we can easily do a bivy style hunt for a night or 2.






















I picked up a block target yesterday since my old bag target bit the dust. Still a bit rusty at 40 yards, but at least now I can get in the groove.


----------



## dmrbigeshott

Looks like a good setup Brushy. 

Are you going to bring some small sections of tyvek or the like to put under the pads to help protect against a puncture?


----------



## brushbuster

dmrbigeshott said:


> Looks like a good setup Brushy.
> 
> Are you going to bring some small sections of tyvek or the like to put under the pads to help protect against a puncture?


yes, either a small piece of tyvek or a poncho or thick milled plastic, I have a bunch of shrink wrap plastic that I might take for quartering and a ground cloth. I usually hang a hammock under the tarp so I am not familiar yet with the best version to use.
I was pleased at how quick the setup was using the tarp in this manner.


----------



## dmrbigeshott

Gotcha. That tarp seems like steal at that price and has good reviews. I've been contemplating pickup up a tarp of some kind for waiting out quick rain storms and the possibility of bivying so we'll see.


----------



## QDMAMAN

dmrbigeshott said:


> Gotcha. That tarp seems like steal at that price and has good reviews. I've been contemplating pickup up a tarp of some kind for waiting out quick rain storms and the possibility of bivying so we'll see.


Quick rain storms will pass before you can get a bivvy unpacked and set up. Get a set of decent rain gear and a rain cover for your pack instead.

I like the bivvy Brad and it's every bit as secure as any tent with a flap. Where we're going, our biggest issue will be finding a spot flat enough to sleep on. BTW, I have a partial roll of Tyvek.


----------



## brushbuster

I had the tarp out in 30 mile per hour winds last year in the boundary waters in Minnesota and it held up fine to winds and rain. I used it as a gear shelter, and as shade over the hammocks.
The way I set it up in the pic is pretty sound and stable, once all tie downs are staked down that tarp wont budge.
Flat spots could be a problem.
Kevin the Kelty noah 12 is pretty inexpensive, I found deals on them earlier this winter for 50 bucks. They make a 9 and a 16 also. I got the 12 last summer for 90 bucks I think. You can find lighter silnylon tarps but they are a bit pricier. If you know someone who sews, you can make one fairly cheap.
Edit. I do have a pair of hammocks, all we need to do is find timber and it wont matter how steep the terrain is.


----------



## kbb3358

Get good rain gear and wait out any rain and/or snow storms.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Oh happy day!!!
My new (out of the box) Scarpa boots arrived and MAN....are these boots awesome.
I'm always nervous about buying shoes/boots online because I have fat feet but these babies didn't disappoint!!!
$450 ish retail and I grabbed them off eBay for $175 + shipping.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Just your feet?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> Just your feet?



I don't like buying hats either.


----------



## brushbuster

Huntmaster143 said:


> Fellow gear nut!


I tend to be more of a minimalist, after years of keeping the same old hunting clothes its time to replace. After all I don't want to have my hero shot taken in my treebark camo


----------



## dinoday

Good luck!
I'll be following your story.
I'm marrying a girl from Boise in 2 weeks and we are moving to Couer D'Alene, Idaho this summer.
I won't get to hunt elk this fall but I will be every season after this


----------



## QDMAMAN

Logging close to 5 miles/week right now (2 runs/week) and increasing my pace with every run, currently at 10:42/mile.
Yesterday was my weekly weigh day and I'm down 10# in 4 weeks. If I can average half of that between now and when we leave,17 weeks from today, I'll be on target.
Brushy and I have our 3D shoot at Boyne 4 weeks from Friday and I'm shooting for 7-10# loss between now and then as well as a 10:15 average pace on 6 mile weeks.


----------



## kbb3358

At your advanced age losing weight is good but remember muscle weighs more than fat. Keep up the training but need to fuel the engine.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> At your advanced age losing weight is good but remember muscle weighs more than fat. Keep up the training but need to fuel the engine.



Agree, and some adjustments in my diet were also in order. Paying closer attention to what's going in my pie hole.


----------



## kbb3358

Since we met I have dropped 20#. Feel great but the strength isn't there yet. Diet is a big deal. Eating more chicken, fish and vension every week. Haven't had very much "fast food" and pizza. Had to stay away but it does add up. Keep up the good work. It will pay dividens this fall.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> Agree, and some adjustments in my diet were also in order. Paying closer attention to what's going in my pie hole.


I have been doing pretty good with the diet, I sure would love to have a bowl of chocolate ice cream though. I don't miss the ho hos and other the other snack cakes that I use to gorge on, but damn, I sure do miss my ice cream.
My running has been good I get in 9 miles a week, I never thought I would like to run, but it aint that bad. I still need to work on my upper body.
My bow shooting has been real regular and I am pleased with that. I ordered some new black eagle arrows and have been shooting my fixed blades just recently. My calling is good and i have learned the mouth call and the open reed. Pretty much got all my gear... Is it September yet?


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> I have been doing pretty good with the diet, I sure would love to have a bowl of chocolate ice cream though. I don't miss the ho hos and other the other snack cakes that I use to gorge on, but damn, I sure do miss my ice cream.
> My running has been good I get in 9 miles a week, I never thought I would like to run, but it aint that bad. I still need to work on my upper body.
> My bow shooting has been real regular and I am pleased with that. I ordered some new black eagle arrows and have been shooting my fixed blades just recently. My calling is good and i have learned the mouth call and the open reed. Pretty much got all my gear... Is it September yet?



Pat and my weakness is ice cream too, we just do small portions less often.  We've discovered Gelato. 
I hate to run...until I'm actually doing it and the endorphin buzz afterward is hard to describe.
I struggle with a mouth reed but do "ok" with the external reed bugle, at least well enough to fool elk, which I guess is the object.
Haven't touched my bow since December 18th but I'm breaking it out tonight or tomorrow. Ebay is an evil temptress and I find myself scrolling through the Hoyt Carbon Spider offerings considering an "upgrade".
We leave in 17 weeks! :woohoo1:


----------



## kaplan

Huntmaster143 said:


> I'm thinking about moving my Kifaru bikini frame if anyone is interested in going that route. I'm keeping the bag though.


What do You want for it?


----------



## Huntmaster143

kaplan said:


> What do You want for it?


PM sent


----------



## brushbuster

I put a new rest and bought a dozen black eagle arrows for the Z7, she's pretty much dialed in. I am a tad high at 50 but I can live with that.


----------



## 83mulligan

Man, I'm jealous. I can't wait to elk hunt someday. Hope you boys have a great trip. I appreciate the detail you put into documenting it all, Big T.


----------



## dinoday

I'm curious if altitude bothers you?

After I move out there I'm hoping I will get used to it but last year I went to Lake Cascade fishing (around 4500 ft) that didn't bother me but later in the day drove to the Upper Payette River past McCall (7500 ft) and I definitely felt light headed.
Granted I was in Michigan the day before, so maybe just needed to get used to it first.


----------



## QDMAMAN

dinoday said:


> I'm curious if altitude bothers you?
> 
> After I move out there I'm hoping I will get used to it but last year I went to Lake Cascade fishing (around 4500 ft) that didn't bother me but later in the day drove to the Upper Payette River past McCall (7500 ft) and I definitely felt light headed.
> Granted I was in Michigan the day before, so maybe just needed to get used to it first.



dino, we camp at 6,800' and hunt up to 9,500. I, or any of my hunting companions, have ever suffered from elevation sickness. I'm told 10,000' is where MOST start to feel the affect.

All of my trips have been in my 50's so it's hard to blame getting "tired" on elevation....try as I may.


----------



## kbb3358

We camp at 10,000' and hunt up to tree line (12K'). I have never had the sickness but my buddy has had it multple times (he lives there at 6800'). But he is a smoker. The last few trips we have gone out a week earlier to do some sight seeing at (Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, etc) and that really helps out us flatlanders. After spending a week at altitude we have no problem at elk camp. But with that said the first hill out of camp is a bitch.


----------



## QDMAMAN

All registered and ready to go for this Friday! If anyone wants to join Brushy and I we are Team *Idaho2016*! 
http://www.totalarcherychallenge.com/boyne-mountain-mi/


----------



## Huntmaster143

Looks like it would be a blast!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> Looks like it would be a blast!



Sunny and 85* is the forecast.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Did my first weighted pack workout this AM... 45 minutes with 45 pounds and the legs are holding together pretty well so far today. Inside three months for me now!


----------



## Isaac_62

QDMAMAN said:


> All registered and ready to go for this Friday! If anyone wants to join Brushy and I we are Team *Idaho2016*!
> http://www.totalarcherychallenge.com/boyne-mountain-mi/


I sure hope your Elk team is better than your Turkey team.. they couldn't find there way out of a wet paper sack.. Snoods suck.. STO #1


----------



## brushbuster

Have you had a chance to use the new target yet?[/QUOTE]
Yes,Its awesome!


----------



## brushbuster

JVoutdoors said:


> That archery shoot you guys went to was on MI out of doors last week. Link below. Looked really cool. It was a good segment on that shoot and I particularly remembered the tree split shot being shown on the show. Starts at about the 19 min mark but the whole show was really good this week. Good luck on your hunt.
> https://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm?VideoID=415


 Looks like I wasn't the only one to hit that sapling. hahaha


----------



## QDMAMAN

JVoutdoors said:


> That archery shoot you guys went to was on MI out of doors last week. Link below. Looked really cool. It was a good segment on that shoot and I particularly remembered the tree split shot being shown on the show. Starts at about the 19 min mark but the whole show was really good this week. Good luck on your hunt.
> https://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm?VideoID=415


That wasn't Brushy's tree split shot, he zeroed the smaller tree, much more skill involved, but that was the target.








I guess I didn't realize that the long course was over 3 miles. 
It'd be a blast to shoot the Utah and/or Montana courses.


----------



## Isaac_62

QDMAMAN said:


> It may not seem like much but I'm up to 20.6 running miles so far in July and should finish this month north of 25. I'll soot for >30 in August. Just seems tougher to do with each passing year, but it's worth it.
> Weight loss has been fairly steady and I'm down 17# since 4/20 and within 5# of my target weight with 7 weeks to go. Shouldn't have an issue hitting it as my focus sharpens the closer we get to our departure date.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a chance to use the new target yet?


Too bad your focus wasn't this good during turkey season.. Seems you and your team couldn't figure out how to go 6-6 and shoot giant turkeys.. Snoods Suck.. SPO#1


----------



## QDMAMAN

One of the most essential pieces of equipment that I've discovered, are trekking poles.
On Scott and my trip in 2014 he had them and I didn't when we packed out my bull. Scott loaned me his and it was the biggest blessing I could have received. When we took my bull to town to be processed, I found an inexpensive pair at variety store in Rigby, Idaho. These poles served me well the rest of the trip and I passed them on to Barnaby for our trip last year when I bought a pair of carbon Black Diamonds that I found second hand on Rokslide.com.
The first pack out on my bull last year was in the dark in brutally steep and unstable terrain. I'm sure that Barnaby or I would have been much less safe and unstable without poles, or perhaps severely injured.
IMO, no one should hunt the mountains without them. Randy Newberg gives his assessment on trekking poles in this clip and echos my sentiments.
http://www.wideopenspaces.com/why-u...y-huk1-7.25-main&utm_term=WOS+Main+Production


----------



## Huntmaster143

I concur, that was the first time I used them and if you are carrying a load or hiking steep terrain, they are like four wheel drive. I didn't use them last year while hunting, but grabbed them for the pack out. The terrain I was in last year didn't really warrant the poles while hunting.

Now this year, I expect to use them all of the time.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Have you had a chance to use the new target yet?


Yes,Its awesome![/QUOTE]


I've been shooting my practice broad heads in to mine, it works great!


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> Yes,Its awesome!



I've been shooting my practice broad heads in to mine, it works great! [/QUOTE]
I shot a lot of broad heads into mine. I like that you can rearrange the foam blocks when they get worn. Nicely done!


----------



## brushbuster

Well my bow is out of commission for a week. I noticed the edge on one of my limbs was peeling up. I took it into jays to get it checked out and they ordered me up a new set from Mathews, Glad I am covered with their lifetime warranty. Went back home and shot a few dozen arrows and my string stop broke off. So I called Jays and they said it comes with the new limbs, but its going to be a week. I am all dialed in with broad heads though, so I am not to worried. Kinda bored now waiting. I am already to go, pack is packed, clothes are washed, gear is all accounted for. Still riding and walking. I have been playing around with my new gps so I am having a little fun figuring all the features of that out. Come on September


----------



## Huntmaster143

Someone else loves the misery of bows going down just before the hunt... 

I shot my backup bow over the weekend and was more than pleased with the quick transition.


----------



## QDMAMAN

5 weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## sparky18181

brushbuster said:


> Well, I got my dragonfly pack and calls in the mail yesterday. Learning all I can about elk, and I have even got a few sounds down pretty good. Started a physical fitness program, whew, am I out of shape!
> Just a few more goodies to get and I should be good to go. My next must have item will be good boots. Not sure what to get yet but I am researching and hope to have them by spring so I can start wearing them.


Danner jackyls


----------



## QDMAMAN

Today marks the 4 week mark until departure.

I ran in to a bit of a quandary with my arrow situation. I've ad a string of bad luck loosing arrows or trashing them hitting the frame wood on my homemade targets consequently, I ran dangerously low.
I've been shooting Bloodsports because of a unique opportunity to buy them at $50/dozen. I don't usually consider low pricing as a benefit with something as important a arrows, but I shot them and was very pleased with their performance and as a result the last 3 years I've killed several deer and 2 elk with them.
My "source" went away and I discovered that there are very few dealers near me that carry the Bloodsports and they don't sell direct on their site, they've also changed hands. 
The source for Bloodsports switched to Easton Full Metal Jackets at a considerably higher price point, even with the discount. Reluctantly I made the switch an I'm very pleased to report that I'm thrilled with the FMJs!
While the FMJ is considerably heavier, the KE is significantly better down range I suspect and simple up/down adjustment to my sites had me shooting tighter groups within minutes.
It's never fun having to make a change of this magnitude this close to leaving on a trip, so I'm glad this worked out.
I have (2) Tru-Flite releases that I've been very happy with over the years. One of them malfunctioned about 3 weeks ago so I looked them up on line and sent I in to be repaired. It arrived back to me yesterday.
This release is my primary and the other is a back up so I was excited to have my 'ol go to back in the mix.
Everything else is progressing nicely, with the exception of my target weight. I'm having a rough time losing the last 5# of my goal weight so I'm focusing more intently on my calorie intake and ramping up my weighted pack regiment.
Brad and I are planning a long weighted pack hike on Labor day weekend when I'm up north for a family reunion. I'll be in South Branch and he lives in Waters so we'll meet somewhere in the middle. We're looking for a trail system between 5-8 miles preferably with some big hills. Anybody know the area?


----------



## snortwheeze

There are a lot of areas you can hike along the Ausable with some decent hills, not mountains but hills none the less. Also there's lumberman's monument with a big sandy hill that'd be a pretty good workout with a pack on. There's also Iargo springs with about thousand stairs you could always climb up and down. Just a couple suggestions, there are a lot of areas to hike up there sure your not going to have an issue finding something that'll suit ya. Lots and lots of national forest and not to much private. Pretty much just get out and hike. 

Love it up there, will be up for are annual squirrel hunt the 15th


----------



## slabstar

Haven't been over that way in a while, but I think I remember some trails along the south branch of the ausable, with decent ridges.

Since you've been elk hunting the same area for a few years, do you still go over maps and google earth looking for new areas close? Or did ya just hunt the spots you know and not map gaze?


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> There are a lot of areas you can hike along the Ausable with some decent hills, not mountains but hills none the less. Also there's lumberman's monument with a big sandy hill that'd be a pretty good workout with a pack on. There's also Iargo springs with about thousand stairs you could always climb up and down. Just a couple suggestions, there are a lot of areas to hike up there sure your not going to have an issue finding something that'll suit ya. Lots and lots of national forest and not to much private. Pretty much just get out and hike.
> 
> Love it up there, will be up for are annual squirrel hunt the 15th



Thanks!


----------



## QDMAMAN

slabstar said:


> Haven't been over that way in a while, but I think I remember some trails along the south branch of the ausable, with decent ridges.
> 
> Since you've been elk hunting the same area for a few years, do you still go over maps and google earth looking for new areas close? Or did ya just hunt the spots you know and not map gaze?



Brad knows the Ausable pretty well I suspect and he's checking it out as well.

I've hunted Idaho 3 out of the last 4 years, mainly in (2) different drainages that include several options each.
There's another drainage between the 2 that always comes up in conversation that Barnaby and I checked out last year on an afternoon drive, we didn't hunt it.
That drainage is 14 miles to the top with about 6 gates to navigate so it takes over 2 hours to get up there, if we chose to camp where we have the last 2 years. I'm inclined to keep base camp where we have been and planning a 2 day overnight hunt up the new drainage, if we get in to the elk we can stay longer or boogie back and move camp.
The area we hunt is primarily high desert with more sagebrush than timber by a 10:1 margin. If we concentrate on timber on north slopes we can typically find elk. Glassing them coming out or going in narrows it down a bit though. Moving on them is the trick with such open terrain, so using the topography is essential to success. Barnaby and I walked and climbed an extra couple of miles to put a stalk on a bedded bull we located within easy rifle range.
Most things you read about hunting public heavily pressured areas is that spooked elk will evacuate an area. This has not been my experience where we hunt. They MAY move for a day or 2 but they usually return for reasons of cover and water availability, there's just not a lot of water options in that country.
I spend time on GE flying over the area we're hunting looking primarily for remote areas with dark timber on the north slopes and for ponds in high basins. The bull I killed in 2014 was exactly where I scouted on GE when I found him.
I guess I'm just not anal enough to pour over maps, I follow my instincts and "so far" I've been in the elk. In fact, over a 3 year period and 26 actual days of hunting out there, there's only been 1 or 2 days when we didn't see an elk and only 2-3 when we didn't see at least 1 bull. I can live with that.


----------



## 83mulligan

All caught up on the thread, boys. Looking forward to following from here on out!


----------



## JBIV

I'm excited for you. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## kbb3358

When are you leaving?


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Yikes, I guess I will leave the Asat loin cloth at home



Meh, bring it. We may go in to town some evening.


----------



## kbb3358

Are you hunting for two weeks?


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Are you hunting for two weeks?


Just 9 days hunting, 16th - 24th, 2 days out and 2 days back for a total 13 day trip.


----------



## snortwheeze

Can't wait for the write up. Guys do a hell of a job, makes me feel like i'm there with ya's. 

My buddy just left for Colorado yesterday


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> Can't wait for the write up. Guys do a hell of a job, makes me feel like i'm there with ya's.


Thanks, it's a lot of fun. I packed my notebook and writing stick in my gear on Saturday.


----------



## kbb3358

My buddies are heading up this weekend to setup camp then back up on the 8th. Always keep track of them by text and phone calls.


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> We may go in to town some evening.


I think we went into town everyday on our trip! I've never eaten gas station pizza so many times on a hunting trip...




QDMAMAN said:


> I packed my notebook and writing stick in my gear on *Saturday*.


*Overachiever!!*


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> I think we went into town everyday on our trip! I've never eaten gas station pizza so many times on a hunting trip...


I'm thinking twice. Too bad I didn't figure out that gas station had hot showers until Barnaby and I were leaving last year. :coco:


----------



## QDMAMAN

I may be a little more diligent this year in posting "Live From The Mountain" updates providing I have service. If I don't feel like doing it I'll just claim I had no service.


----------



## kbb3358

Gas station pizza. Yumrotest_e


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Gas station pizza. Yumrotest_e



You gotta admit, it has it's place at times.


----------



## kbb3358

I guess so. One day we had truck stop pizza while ice fishing on Saginaw River. There is always the time and place when it will taste ok.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> I guess so. One day we had truck stop pizza while ice fishing on Saginaw River. There is always the time and place when it will taste ok.



It's not as good when washed down with dirty washer fluid.:help::bloos:


----------



## barnaby43

Hey guys, just catching up on your hunt, I'm a little jealous that I am not going this year but hope you both have a great trip! It's been a crazy year working nights, I think about last years hunt a lot, just don't have time play in my phone working 12 to 14 hours a day. ( I'm not complaining I bought 50 acres). Anyway keep training Hard have a blast and take it all in, last year was one of the best hunts I've ever been on.


----------



## QDMAMAN

What a great Labor Day weekend!
After spending Friday through Sunday at my wife's cousins near Glennie, we loaded up early Monday morning and headed over to Brad's for a weighted pack hike.
My wife and Brad's have become good friends and Pat was excited to spend some time with Wendy while Brad and I trained.
We hit the trail about 10:00 a.m. as temps were quickly rising. The trail head was about a half mile from the house then it was all 2 tracks for 8.4 miles over the next 3.5 hours with 50# packs on our backs.
This, with biking, has been Brad's routine through the summer and it has served him well, he's ready!
I could have done a bit better but I'm satisfied. I've never been especially fond of hot temps and humidity.
Just about all of our "I"s are dotted and "T"s crossed for our early morning departure a week from tomorrow. We should have camp set on Thursday the 15th and be able to get some scouting done before dark. Anticipation is high and Brads childlike giddiness is driving my excitement level. Having elk hunted before, with success, can sometimes dampen the anticipation, so Brad has been good medicine for me his year.


----------



## brushbuster

I am not excited. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1146369/Watch-amazing-salsa-dancing-dog.html


----------



## kbb3358

Good luck to you. Keep us updated on the trip.


----------



## QDMAMAN

As we quickly approach our departure date, just 6 days now, we are finalizing our gear and food lists.
I came across this article on my Fb feed this morning that reminded me of a couple of small items I may have overlooked.
Also, it has some nice tips on how, and where, to pack particular items for a spike camp pack.
http://www.gohunt.com/read/skills/the-complete-packing-guide-for-frontcountry-elk-camps


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> As we quickly approach our departure date, just 6 days now, we are finalizing our gear and food lists.
> I came across this article on my Fb feed this morning that reminded me of a couple of small items I may have overlooked.
> Also, it has some nice tips on how, and where, to pack particular items for a spike camp pack.
> http://www.gohunt.com/read/skills/the-complete-packing-guide-for-frontcountry-elk-camps


His pack list is almost identical to mine, I think the one thing I don't have in the pack is a glassing stool. I have contemplated on bringing one, but I think I can get by without it.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> His pack list is almost identical to mine, I think the one thing I don't have in the pack is a glassing stool. I have contemplated on bringing one, but I think I can get by without it.


Ya know....in 3 previous trips I don't think I've spent more than 2-3 hours glassing each trip. The terrain is open and if there's elk around you usually see them quite easily.
Now...IF glassing to determine whether or not a bull was "worthy" of pursuit, then I would commit more time and resources, but hunting public, OTC, accessible elk doesn't dictate being "fussy".


----------



## kbb3358

Normally bow hunters don't make much noise while hunting. Any forest service roads cut through the area?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Hunting18 said:


> Phone scope! Thanks. Ill look into it, if there to expensive or don't look worth it ill just stick with my phone.


These are a couple that Huntmaster took on our 2014 trip by just holding his phone up to his spotting scope.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Normally bow hunters don't make much noise while hunting. Any forest service roads cut through the area?


This area is mostly blm and access by motor vehicle is very limited, and strictly enforced. The closest motorized access to the 2 bulls I killed would have been 3 miles.


----------



## brushbuster

Did my last training walk last night for a quick 5 miles. Had my last back adjustment of a 9 month program today .Pack the truck up tonight, and maybe squeeze in a 15 mile bike ride. One day left of work tomorrow, and then I head down to lansing, The time is near!


----------



## 83mulligan

Prediction: Tony and Brad are completely useless at work tomorrow!


----------



## kbb3358

Either way. Have a great time and keep us in the loop on you hunt. Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## 83mulligan

Hunting18 said:


> Phone scope! Thanks. Ill look into it, if there to expensive or don't look worth it ill just stick with my phone.


Jeff, The great advantage of using the phone scope (or just shooting through your binos or spotter if you can line it up and hold it steady) is what you can do with the picture after you take it. You can zoom in on the picture and maintain great clarity and sharpness because you don't get pixelated. your phone has 8x zoom and your binos have 8x zoom (example) so you can zoom in on the picture using the power of both zooms combined (or multiplied, not sure which)


----------



## QDMAMAN

*SEE YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Good luck


----------



## U of M Fan

Good luck fellas!!!!


----------



## snortwheeze

Good luck guys !!!


----------



## WMU05

Shoot Straight!


----------



## Bomba

Good luck, looking forward to the write up!!


----------



## shanny28757

good luck. Idaho is on my short list of states to chase elk so I can't wait to hear the report.


----------



## Robow

Brush, whatever you do, do not fall for the "let's check each other for ticks" trick.............I still have nightmares from a trip I took to Iowa with T a few years ago........


----------



## 83mulligan

Good luck, be safe!


----------



## Mr.jig

Can't wait to read the write-up. I live vicariously through you guys each fall. Good luck.


----------



## QDMAMAN

We made it to Idaho. Just bought our licenses and heading up off the grid.
Very overcast rainy and a cold front going through.


----------



## U of M Fan

QDMAMAN said:


> We made it to Idaho. Just bought our licenses and heading up off the grid.
> Very overcast rainy and a cold front going through.


Enjoy and don't go all broke back mountain on us!!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I hope you get cool weather. The mountain came alive for us. Craig hit 18*F Saturday morning.


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 226451
Cold front rolling through with clear skies, nothing seen or heard yet.


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 226485
Good morning from 8,466'


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 226488


----------



## WMU05

Good Lord, that's beautiful. The view that is, not you two 

Get me out of this office...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Very nice pictures. Remember what your goal is.
View attachment 226515


----------



## Skibum

Good luck guys. Idaho is a magical place.


----------



## dinoday

Good luck!


----------



## The Doob

Thanks for sharing - really enjoying your posts/pics


----------



## U of M Fan

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 226488


Great view!!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 226584
Day 3 and no elk sited yet. We heard a couple distant bugles that may have been other hunters.
It's possible the full moon has them quiet during day light.
We're in the layer right now where I killed my bull last year, doing a little blind calling.
This was our lunch spot yesterday at 9,200'


----------



## QDMAMAN

Day 4...found the elk, 58 total head count, closest was 375 yds to 6 raghorns.
Day 5 was intense and it had Brushy assuming the fetal position with a 15 yard encounter and a fired up bull!


----------



## kbb3358

No shot at 15 yards?


----------



## snortwheeze

Must not have been worthy??? Or a fetal position I'm assuming there wasn't an opportunity!!


----------



## kbb3358

Any legal bull is worthy.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Relax. You'll get the skinny in the recap!


----------



## kbb3358

Half the fun trying to guess what happened. Missed shot, tree branch in the way, busted by cow or the never ending excuse of buck fever:gaga:.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Good luck guys. I hope your season ends up like mine. I know you will feed us tidbits as time and cell signal allows.


----------



## bassman00

IMG_0797.JPG.jpeg in this pic I see your rangefinder attached to bino strap, I want this! Please tell me how you did it.


----------



## bassman00

By the way, good luck out there guys. I'll be doing my first out west elk hunt next year and have been following these threads very closely. Very excited.


----------



## limige

Cant wait to read the memories of it all. I hope you both fill your tags and enjoy every minute of it. 
We are setting up our plans to come out there as well. Its time to set a date and do this


----------



## slabstar

Keep the wind in your face gents and stay on em!


----------



## SPITFIRE

Keep it comimg T... Good luck out there.


----------



## QDMAMAN

bassman00 said:


> IMG_0797.JPG.jpeg in this pic I see your rangefinder attached to bino strap, I want this! Please tell me how you did it.


Pretty high tech...zip tie!
Koz bow taught me the trick but I was a slow learner and it cost me a giant 5x5 on my first elk hunt.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Empty tags, but overflowing souls!
Yesterday's hunt was one for the ages and the Readers Digest version wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## kbb3358

Come on give us a little bit.


----------



## 83mulligan

Have a safe trip home, can't wait to read the recap. We all know the hunt isn't all about the killing.


----------



## buckykm1

kbb3358 said:


> Come on give us a little bit.



You should know by now that he is a Big tease, lol. can't have the full story till he gets home.

Kevin


----------



## Huntmaster143

buckykm1 said:


> You should know by now that he is a Big tease, lol. can't have the full story till he gets home.
> 
> Kevin


It makes for a much better story when you can get it written out in detail and add the photos to the mix. Although, I already know a good part of the story...:evilsmile


----------



## buckykm1

Huntmaster143 said:


> It makes for a much better story when you can get it written out in detail and add the photos to the mix. Although, I already know a good part of the story...:evilsmile



Me too,
he got to go out west Elk Hunting.
anything else is just a bonus. IMHO.

Kevin


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It's not like you have great internet access out west. You get it hit and miss service only when you are in line of site of a tower. I know the area where Tony is hunting, I used to hunt just north of where they are at.

I shared a few details of my hunt as cell service and time allowed. They both seem to be in short supply on my western trips.


----------



## kbb3358

Yep I know very well. Just trying to pry out some hints.


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 227689
Brushy and I landed back at my home base yesterday, Monday, at 12:45 p.m. Stopped and had coffee with Koz bow on the way through St. Joe.
Mowed the lawn, 3 loads of laundry, and unpacking, oh...and time with my bride, had me pretty busy yesterday afternoon.
As usual. I will start posting the day to day recap as time allows this week. Despite empty tags this year, this trip was every bit as epic as years past and a ton of laughs!


----------



## kbb3358

Got to love them tag sandwiches


----------



## brushbuster

I thought I would take some time to write up a quick gear review on some of the items I took on the mountain.
For clothing I outfitted with firstlite. I was very satisfied with comfort, functionality, weight, and durability of their gear for the most part. I have the llano top, the chama hoody, and the labrador sweater. Out of the three tops my favorite was the chama hoody! I absolutely love this garment, and was surprised at the warmth and protection from the wind that the lightweight hood provided, highly recommend!
For pants, I have the guide pants and the knabs. The guide pants were my favorite. They are extremely comfortable, dry quickly and the pocket design is unbeatable. The knabs were nice, but, they have a metal button on the knee to roll the cuffs up, this was an unnecessary feature and the button would hurt when kneeling. The pocket design was inadequate, and I missed the guide pants pockets when I wore the knab pants.
I have the brambler gaitors which I liked when the vegetation was wet, no wet pants! I also have their merino underwear. These were nice, supportive, and very comfortable. However, I also bought some Chinese knock offs for half the price that were just as good.
For boots I went with Danner pronghorns. I really liked these boots in dry conditions. They were very comfortable, durable, great traction on loose steep shale, and had a quick break in time. Wet weather though, they sucked. I had cold wet feet on the last days of my hunt and was quite miserable.
For glass I went with vortex vipers10x50s, exceptional binos!
For bow, I had my Mathews z7, it was only as good as the shooter. Lol


----------



## brushbuster

brushbuster said:


> I thought I would take some time to write up a quick gear review on some of the items I took on the mountain.
> For clothing I outfitted with firstlite. I was very satisfied with comfort, functionality, weight, and durability of their gear for the most part. I have the llano top, the chama hoody, and the Labrador sweater. Out of the three tops my favorite was the chama hoody! I absolutely love this garment, and was surprised at the warmth and protection from the wind that the lightweight hood provided, highly recommend!
> For pants, I have the guide pants and the knabs. The guide pants were my favorite. They are extremely comfortable, dry quickly and the pocket design is unbeatable. The knabs were nice, but, they have a metal button on the knee to roll the cuffs up, this was an unnecessary feature and the button would hurt when kneeling. The pocket design was inadequate, and I missed the guide pants pockets when I wore the knab pants.
> I have the brambler gaitors which I liked when the vegetation was wet, no wet pants! I also have their merino underwear. These were nice, supportive, and very comfortable. However, I also bought some Chinese knock offs for half the price that were just as good.
> For boots I went with Danner pronghorns. I really liked these boots in dry conditions. They were very comfortable, durable, great traction on loose steep shale, and had a quick break in time. Wet weather though, they sucked. I had cold wet feet on the last days of my hunt and was quite miserable.
> For glass I went with vortex vipers10x50s, exceptional binos!
> For bow, I had my Mathews z7, it was only as good as the shooter. Lol


Oh yeah I forgot. An invaluable piece of clothing was the firstlite puffy. Without that garment I would've been miserable. The light weight, warmth and packability features made this garment a must have item.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

QDMAMAN said:


> Despite empty tags this year, this trip was every bit as epic as years past and a ton of laughs!


So he doesn't wear a cape........!

View attachment 227742


Just kidding Tony! Friendship and the experience are the most important things anyway!
Looking forward to the play by play and more pics. Congrats! to the both of you!


----------



## shanny28757

Was your hunt a bivy hunt or did you have a base camp or hotel stay? I'm guessing by the amount of clothing you took you didn't hump it all around the mountain all week. 

I've been accumulating FL gear this year and love it. Can't wait to get some actual field testing in.


----------



## brushbuster

W


shanny28757 said:


> Was your hunt a bivy hunt or did you have a base camp or hotel stay? I'm guessing by the amount of clothing you took you didn't hump it all around the mountain all week.
> 
> I've been accumulating FL gear this year and love it. Can't wait to get some actual field testing in.


 We base camped at the bottom of the mountain, and hiked up daily, anywhere from 5-12 miles daily ranging 1500- 2200 ft elevation change.


----------



## shanny28757

brushbuster said:


> W
> 
> We base camped at the bottom of the mountain, and hiked up daily, anywhere from 5-12 miles daily ranging 1500- 2200 ft elevation change.



do you do a wall tent type setup?


----------



## brushbuster

shanny28757 said:


> do you do a wall tent type setup?


No. We had a nylon Coleman tent that fit 2 cots and a table nicely. We also had a detached kitchen under an awning with a tarp on 2 sides. Pretty comfortable set up. I brought a shower bag so we had hot showers when we wanted.


----------



## QDMAMAN

9-16-16 4:00 a.m.

Our wakeup call was filled with anticipation as we bounded out of our sleeping bags to attack the day. As is usually the case, the first morning always takes longer to get our crap together despite plenty of pre prep the night before, and this morning was no exception. We left camp at 5:30, but would streamline our morning routine to an hour or less the rest of the trip.

The infamous Saddle, today’s destination, holds many memories from past hunts, some fond and some not so fond, but odds were always good that angry bulls would be part of the equation. 

This is where last year’s quest ended for me and where Huntmaster’s ended in disappointment, a year earlier.
View attachment 227992


The hike out of camp took us up Quaky Canyon where we would leave the bottom to climb straight up 1,500’ to reach The Saddle. Despite multiple ascents up this mountain over the previous 2 trips, I never seemed to nail down the exact route, even using my GPS. The scenery all seems to blend together and one tree or cliff looks the same as the next, regardless; we pressed on moving methodically as we stopped to listen for the bugle of rutting bulls that never materialized. We reached the north slope of The Saddle around 8:00 and took up a spot to glass while we rehydrated and grabbed some calories.

View attachment 227993


----------



## Hunting18

brushbuster said:


> Just accommodating those who would have us rush things along.haha



What a great recap brushbuster! Can't wait for next years!:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN

9-16-16 continued

After the break, and reliving Huntmaster and my encounter with the bull he hit on our 2014 trip at _the scene of the crime, _we hiked our way around the backside of the mountain to the far north end climbing to nearly 9,200’ in the process.

This side of the mountain was littered with large rock outcroppings and spars pine trees on steep shale slopes that were covered, on nearly every square inch, with elk sign. We crossed paths with a couple of buck antelope along the way before we topped out on the northern most end where we kicked off our boots and found a semi flat spot to eat lunch.
View attachment 227994

_The high mountain in the upper right we named Mt. Hillary, or "The Big C", because of it's prominent V shaped slope with multiple wrinkles._ 

This spot is where Huntmaster watched a nice herd of elk emerge over 2 miles from where he was glassing on Lookout Ridge in 2014. I was pretty surprised that Brushy and I had hiked so far already that early in the day but we quickly came to realize why the elk liked this area. The side we had just traversed was steep, uninviting, and nearly unapproachable but for a narrow passage above sheer cliffs.

The north edge of the mountain consisted of a maze of game trail switchbacks through some dark timber that fed out on to a high grass covered bench at about 8,700’.
View attachment 228000

_The bright green patch in the bottom are the Quakies. By weeks end they turned a brilliant yellow.
_
The back side of this bench sloped back down below the dark timber and the front side was extremely steep and impossible to approach by predators. The bench funneled off the top of the mountain down a narrow spine ridge. This would be our route out toward camp after or lunch break.
View attachment 228001

_I dubbed this Conehead Rock. It's always hard to get a perspective on just how steep some of this country is.

To be continued tomorrow!_


----------



## Captain

Did you update the scoreboard yet?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Captain said:


> Did you update the scoreboard yet?


Why? Did you score? :16suspect


----------



## Captain

Spike did...


----------



## QDMAMAN

The hike back toward camp was steep and treacherous and in a couple of spots we were jumping down rock cliffs on to lose shale, of course this all added to the adventure and we were likely seeing areas most sane hunters had never experienced before. About half way down the side of the mountain Brushy and I split, me taking the “direct route” and Brushy taking a long narrow ridge. Both routes would put us at the bottom in the same vicinity while giving us a greater scouting perspective.

As I approached the bottom I hit an area that had noticeably more surface moisture than the surrounding terrain which enabled lush grasses and forbs to flourish, the elk sign was thick and my spirits and anticipation for our first elk encounter were looking up. Brushy dropped off the ridge in front of me and we made our way toward the trail that would lead us down the middle of the drainage toward the Quakes and our camp.

This had already been a long day, as the first full days usually are, and Brushy’s GPS had us logged somewhere around 11 miles already, most of it vertical. The combination of anticipation, over exertion, and long distances without sightings had us pretty pooped out. As we approached the top end of the quakies we were walking through tall lush grass in filtered sun light on flat ground. Our desire to stop for a break overwhelmed us and we collapsed to the ground waking up an hour or so later, we were less than 30 minutes from camp and after resuming our hike down we crossed paths with my old friend Marcus Girrod from the panhandle region, he was hunting with his uncle Simon from PA. Simon works for PA fish and wildlife and he had shot a spike bull earlier in the week. We caught up on each other’s hunts and Marcus informed us that his BIL Marvin would be joining them later that evening. They proceeded up for an evening hunt as we made our way toward camp. It was good to see them again after meeting them 2 years ago on Huntmaster and my trip, good guys and good elk hunters that are always eager to share a tip here and there, and Marcus informed us that the full moon had the bulls on mute, soft cow calling was the order of the day. The next night they would get in to a herd of elk and Marcus would kill a cow that they ended up recovering the following morning after a short track job. By nightfall they had the cow completely cut up and in a chest freezer that was being powered by the hum of a generator throughout the night. Marcus and Simon were heading home in the morning and Marvin was expecting 3 of his nephews from Indiana the next night for their first Idaho elk experience. The mountain would be busy the rest of the week.








_Marvin and Marcus with a bull Marcus killed in 2014 near the Quakies._

We made it back to camp at 4:30 and decided to drive the 2miles down to the gate where the improved gravel road starts. There is another gate there that leads up to another drainage that I had never investigated and we figured we’d make the most of the remaining day light and, because it was Friday, I figured my friend Reed and his posse would be in camp near the gates.

Just as I thought, Reed and company were in camp for the weekend. They live about 2 hours away and set their camp before Labor Day weekend and head up to hunt every weekend throughout September. They had already killed 4 cow elk, and a fork horn mulie, most with trad bows that Reed made for each of them. Reed was also recovering from major back surgery from just a month earlier but it didn’t stop him from killing his 22nd elk (3rd with trad gear), earlier in September while sitting a water hole.








_Reed's 2015 cow._

While visiting with Reed and his son Daniel, we discovered that Daniel had drawn a moose tag for the unit. This is like winning the lotto as there are only 5 tags available in the 18 million acre unit. We assured them that we’d keep a close eye out for bulls and let them know if we saw any. Daniel was content to try and fill his deer tag until the moose rut got closer and didn’t seem too concerned that it’d happen when the time was right, his ol man was a little more anxious though. This is a hunting family and they’re good at it!

I also mentioned to Brushy that Reed made trad bows and to Reed, I mentioned Brushy’s craftsmanship when it came to making wooden canoes, they were instantly interested in each other’s craft, and a friendship was forged.








_One of Reed's trad bows. He inlays a lot of antler, elk ivories, and even an Indian arrow head that a guy found while elk hunting._

We parted ways and headed up the new drainage to check it out and try to pinpoint some elk that, to this point, had been avoiding us. It was a nice road up the canyon and there was surprisingly more timber than appeared on my Google Earth flyover. We knew that elk existed in this spot because this is where Reed had filled his tag. Apparently others knew it too as we passed a couple of camps and were followed closely up the road by hunters heading in to hunt behind us. We fulfilled our curiosity and headed back toward camp as daylight turned to dusk.

Tonight we’d feast on steaks from last year’s bull accompanied by some garlic mashed taters and a cold Alaskan Ale before heading off to bed for an early wake up.


----------



## QDMAMAN

9-17-16 4:00 a.m.

Up early and off to The Saddle again. Marcus also shared with us that getting high up early and late was key and to be ready to jump and run when elk were spotted and if we did hear any bugles, they’d be early and few and far between. Because of the pressure, elk were scattered and in small groups, or alone, adding that single elk were the easiest to call in. On the trip up the mountain we heard a couple of distant weak bugles, although not much, it was at least more than we had heard or seen so far.

We made The Saddle at about dawn and headed to the south side and The Layer where I killed my bull last year, arriving at 7:45. We took a position where we could glass the open sagebrush tops where the elk are usually plentiful, but again where disappointed when none were sighted. After an hour or so we still hunted in to The Layer taking up a vantage point that would give us good views of the trails and benches below while also taking advantage of the thermals as the sun rose in our face. After 3 hours we decided to eat lunch and move further south down the mountain. I had never been further south than where we were, however, I had witnessed elk on that end of the mountain and we were determined to figure out where those rascals were hiding from us. Before heading out I pointed out to Brushy that he had left his Snicker wrapper on the ground, he grabbed it up and stowed it and we were off, moving slowly as we went in anticipation of elk encounters.

As we made our way south down the ridge of the mountain we were discovering some incredible elk habitat. Tracks, scat, and hapless pine trees that had been raped by angry bulls, covered the landscape. We set up in several spots to do some soft cow calls down in to the dark timber below us waiting 45 minutes or so before moving on to the next spot. On several occasions the rising thermals filled our nostrils with the musk of rutting bulls as our pulses quickened with anticipation.

Along the top of the open mountain, Brushy came upon the carcass of a dandy buck antelope. All that remained were the picked clean bones and scattered legs along with the head sporting some impressive horns. I suggested he take the head with him but the dang thing stunk to high hell. I knew that pronghorns shed their horns so I grabbed hold of each one and gave them a twist and they popped right off, they still stunk, but not nearly as bad and Brushy secured them to his pack with a bungee before we moved on. He'd lay them next to a tree when we got back to camp, where I assume they still lay. Oops!
View attachment 228099

_Our Day 3 route and still no elk._

By 6:30 we had traversed the entire south end of the mountain and Brushy was studying his GPS in search of a new trail down the steep mountain back to camp, again, this was unfamiliar ground to me so I wasn’t able to add much experience. I’d follow him down the mountain tonight but not before checking in on the MSU/ ND game. Sparty was up 8-7. The trip down was quick and we were back at camp landing us at 7:30 in time to heat some water for a shower (no pics), Brushy’s beef stroganoff, a cold brew, and pack prep before hitting the hay by 9:00. At 12:05 I was awakened by a bugling bull just above camp. Tomorrow would hopefully yield our first encounter.


----------



## QDMAMAN

9-18-16 4:30 a.m.

With the bugling of the midnight stranger still ringing in my head we decided to head up the trail behind camp to the drainage where I killed my bull in 2014. The trail up is a good one that zig zags back and forth across a small flowing stream through a narrow canyon for the first mile before it widens out with plenty of grass covered knolls and sporadic timber. To the left is Lookout Ridge and to the right is a sheer rock mountain that’s 10,500’ and usually snow covered. At the top is a gentle saddle and the Montana state line. As we emerged from the narrow portion of the canyon I saw a flash of fur in the pines ahead of us, shortly afterward a mulie doe and fawn bounded up the side of the mountain to the left as we watched. We pressed on in the grey light of dawn as the thermals breezed across our faces.

As we climbed higher in the canyon there was considerably less cover which required a slower pace and more glassing before moving up to the next vantage point. About 2 miles up I was leading the way when I crested a hill to see 6 rag horn bulls 400 yards in front of us in a wallow just below the Montana line, I hit the ground and reported to Brushy “ELK”! As we both peeked over the rise to glass the bulls we could see that the lead bulls were leaving the wallow and heading up the hill toward the line while 2 bulls were still in the wallow. I instructed Brushy to move as stealth fully as possible up about 50-60 yards to a large lone pine between us and the elk, and when he was in position, I’d call. He slipped over the hill with Ninja like moves to the designated location and I preceded to sweet talk the bachelors. At the sound of the first call all 6 of the bulls looked our way, turned, ran, and were never seen again.
View attachment 228106

_Standing at the MT state line looking toward Idaho and our approach to this wallow, below and to the left 400 yards, where 6 rag horn bulls were earlier in the morning._

Not exactly what we were expecting and certainly not what I had experienced in the past in similar situations, but the good news was…we finally, on the 4th day of hunting, found elk. We continued up the canyon to The Oasis. Those of you that have followed our exploits before may be familiar with this spot, it’s not like any other spot I’ve ever encountered in these mountains with a large pond lush deep grasses several running seeps, and multiple wallows. It lies at the top of the canyon with the Montana state line just a hop skip and jump away and the wind is unpredictable, making it a perfect spot for elk to feed, bed, water, and wallow in relative safety. We worked our way slowly up and in to the Oasis and, as expected, it was lousy with fresh elk sign. We tried a couple of calling sequences to no avail before moving up the hill to a better vantage point for glassing. After a couple of hours Brushy decided that he liked the spot so much he wanted to sit and watch it until dark, while I, on the other hand, wanted to cover some more ground and find some elk. I reminded him, again, to pick up his Snickers wrappers and we agreed to meet back at camp after dark.

After parting ways with Brushy I scrambled back down the hill to where we dropped our packs earlier to recover my bugle tube that I had forgot to pick up. While regrouping, a couple of blue grouse flushed behind me to a small pine tree about 15 yards away. I grabbed my bow, knocked a judo point, and wacked my first grouse, Brushy watched through his binos as I waved my catch in victory. The flowing seep nearby provided the perfect spot to clean the bird, cool it down in the icy waters and pack it away in my pack. I still hunted my way out of the Oasis and up to the wallow where the bachelors were first sited before hiking up and over the saddle along the state line toward my next look out. Brushy by now, had moved further up above the Oasis to the base of the sheer rock mountain and he was almost impossible to make out from my vantage point. Before slipping over the top I picked him out as he was glassing me at the same time and we waved to each other one last time.
View attachment 228110

_Last look back at Brushy before heading over the mountain_


----------



## QDMAMAN

After cresting the next ridge I was totally exposed on the skyline above a deep bowl that funnels down in to the A$$crack of God. Sliding up and over a bit to avoid being sky lined for any length of time, I slid down to an ancient dead pine tree, upon reaching the tree I noticed something out of character on the ground and discovered the phone clip that holds my phone for timed photographs. I had lost it last year when Barnaby and I were hunting but I thought I had lost it a day later on the next mountain over. Despite spending 365 days exposed to the weather, it was in perfect condition just as if it just came out of the packaging. What are the odds!
View attachment 228116


Huntmaster and I had sat under this same tree 2 years earlier and watched a cow and calf appear out of thin air across the top of the bowl as they scampered out and over the top. We both were amazed that we had over looked them but to tell the truth, neither of us expected elk in that spot, especially considering all of the other options. We learned a valuable lesson….elk are where you find them. I would glass that hillside for the next half hour only to discover a lone mule deer bedded up under a large pine tree at the base of a rock out cropping. After a short calling sequence and a phone call home to my wife, I moved along the side of the ridge to the top of another steep timber choked canyon that always has a lot of fresh sign, I would call down in to the timber every hour or so for the rest of the afternoon as this would be my last set up of the day.

With shadows lengthening and the temps falling with the wind picking up around 7:00 I heard what I came to hear! The growly bugle of a love struck herd bull. At first it sounded very close, within a couple of hundred yards, but the wind was playing tricks and the next time it sounded a bit further but still in the hole that I was watching. I scrambled to stow my puffy in my pack, get my pack on and squared and grabbed my bow as I headed toward the music. 

In these mountains nothing is “just over the hill” this term usually involves drops of 100’ down and then back up again a couple of times to cover a couple of hundred horizontal yards. Imagine that you’re in a 12 story building and you want to get to the end of the block, but you have to go down 12 flights of stairs, cross an alley climb 12 flights of stairs, cross a roof top, go down another 12 flights of stairs, cross another alley only to climb another 14 flights of stairs to get to where you thought you’d be 30 minutes earlier. That’s the best description I can come up with to describe the terrain. It taxes you.

As I covered the ground toward the bugling bull I came to the conclusion that he was indeed over, and on the other side of this canyon rim, not entirely a bad thing as I thought it would give me options once I reached the top as to where to drop in on top of him. As I crested the top and peered down on to the vast sage covered slope below me, the bull sounded off again. Looking to my north 2 miles toward Mt. Hillary…2 miles away and another 1,000’ up in elevation, I watched a herd of 50 elk filter out and over the top of the mountain. They appeared as ants to the naked eye but for the next half hour leading to dusk I watched and marveled as the big ol bull held court on the side of the mountain. It was worth the price of admission.
View attachment 228117


I soon realized I had a big decision to make, hike out via The a$$crack of God, or traverse the steep slope down and away from camp until I hit the bottom then double back. The former was a nonstarter so my decent in to the unknown was in motion. I came to the realization later that God has 2 A$$cracks and this one was navigated in the dark. It was a brutal decent off the mountain over car sized boulders and multiple 2’ diameter deadfalls, I was never so happy to reached the main trail above the Quakies. I reached camp at 9:00 about 10 minutes behind Brushy, he had dinner started and we feasted on beans, brats, and a brew before collapsing in to our beds.

To be continued Monday!


----------



## bassman00

Very well written. I feel like I'm there with you while reading, can't wait for the continuation and my first elk hunt out west next year!


----------



## josheupmi

Very good read!!!


----------



## snortwheeze

To cool man. Best thread of the year for sure!! You have a very good memory and Brushy must be like a buddy of mine that needs a snicker's when he's a little aggravated or not catching , or killing , or not going his way.......kinda like the commercial's 

Have to be something up in god's country. I've dreamed of that same hunt. Kinda impossible now. At least I get to live it vicariously through you every year.


----------



## brushbuster

It was good to take a break that day. After Tony and I departed I climbed a little higher and hung out on the base of the rocky cliffs over looking the waterhole and the canyons above and below the waterhole. The view into Montana was spectacular.
View attachment 228182
View attachment 228183
View attachment 228184


----------



## brushbuster

After glassing a few hours a lone coyote appeared on the Montana line. The wind was pretty steady that day and I took shelter on the Lee side of a huge boulder where I would Basque in the sun immersing my soul in the solitude of the wilderness￼


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Great story but I have a question.
And then?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Luv2hunteup said:


> Great story but I have a question.
> And then?


Unless Brushbuster gets ambitious, you'll have to wait until Monday.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> I'm much better looking than those 2 yahoos.
> Glad I can make this trip. Thanks Tony!
> Looking forward to it. 1st item for me to work on is my gut. Getting started on a workout program this week, I hope to be as lean and mean as those other 2, I have my work cut out. The months are going to fly and Sept will be here soon enough.
> Should be an awesome trip!


Well? Was 8 months enough?
How did reality meet with your expectations?


----------



## brushbuster

I think 8 months was enough, and was I glad I got into shape. I can't think of one thing that I wasn't prepared for.
Reality far exceeded what I was expecting. Probably the most exciting trip I have ever been on.


----------



## slabstar

I like the stairs analogy. ...but add in some spiked hurdles to represent blowdowns! It's not bad when you can see, but it's so easy to get hemmed into a blowdown patch in the dark! CO might have a little more timber than where your at but still. ...
Great story so far guys! Glad you had a safe enjoyable hunt! 

Now finish it!


----------



## kbb3358

Tony,
You couldn't put a stalk on those 50 elk? Or even the bedded lone bull? There was a least one or two rocks you could have hidden behind.


----------



## snortwheeze

kbb3358 said:


> Tony,
> You couldn't put a stalk on those 50 elk? Or even the bedded lone bull? There was a least one or two rocks you could have hidden behind.


Did you read where those 50 elk were and it was dusk.........probably put them to bed and headed there the next day, maybe?


----------



## kbb3358

Just giving Tony some shiit. Should have put up spike camp and hunted them first light.


----------



## Captain

Today Hooks..


----------



## QDMAMAN

9-19-16 4:30 a.m.

While sitting at my observation spot the night before I also watched a lone cow feed out in to a high mountain meadow near Twin Tower slide. She fed for about 20 minutes in the open before disappearing in to a narrow strip of timber that paralleled a long rugged rock slide. I noticed 2 elk emerge at the edge of the slide and assumed one was the cow and the other, black with mud, a bull, although I couldn’t make out antlers at that distance with the brief sighting. They ducked back in to the timber as quick as the emerged. This would be our destination this morning, it’s also the location of the epic encounter Barnaby and I had with a magnificent herd bull on our last full day of hunting last year. I was familiar with the layout of the mountain and the high bench above the meadow that was a preferred bedding location.

We made short work of breakfast and getting ready this morning, spirits bolstered by the fact that we had finally found elk. Marcus and his Uncle Simon were heading home this morning so we made a brief stop at their camp to wish them safe travel and congratulations on Marcus’s cow, and then we were off. This would be a relatively short hike up this morning to the bottom of Twin Tower Slide and we arrived as dark was turning to dawn. We spotted a small mulie fork horn about 120 yards up the opening feeding as he headed toward the opposite side and in to the dark timber. We gave the opening, which is approx. 150 yards wide and runs approx ½ the height of the mountain up before terminating at the base of a steep vertical white rock cliff with twin tower peaks. There are very pronounced game trails that side hill across the slide just below the rock face leading in each direction to benches that elk love to bed in.

As we glassed up the opening we spot 6 more mule deer feeding their way up, 2 of which were decent racked bucks, probably 2 year olds. We slipped across the opening without alerting the mulies and entered the timber at the approximate spot the single buck entered earlier. This is a long narrow ravine that widens as it goes up the mountain, open to the south to the slide and open to the north to a couple of secluded high mountain meadows. With the thermals still falling, we stayed low on the mountain entering the lower of the meadows watching and listening for elk before moving up to the highest, and largest of the meadows, where I had seen the lone cow the night before, to glass and listen. After an hour or so we preceded up the mountain above the meadow toward the bedding area that Barnaby and I had the encounter in last year.

After a couple of calling sequences we heard a b the deep growl of a bull at approximately the same elevation we were at but south of us beyond the Slide. If I was correct in my calculations, he was with cows and moving in our direction to bed for the day, so we stayed put for a while to gauge his movement as he continued to bugle on and off. It didn’t appear that he was moving very far, very fast, so we decided to cut the distance as the morning was warring on and it was now after 10:00. As we moved closer we were hearing a chorus of one note mews that “seemed” unnatural but only because I hadn’t witnessed them before. My initial thought was that Marvin, or another hunter had also heard the bull and they had climbed to intercept him between us, my assumption was that the mewing was a hunter cow calling and I wasn’t keen on busting someone else’s set up, so we proceeded slowly and cautiously anticipating encountering another hunter before reaching the still bugling bull.

We had traversed the game trails at the top of the slide at the base of the sheer cliffs of the slide and in to the next stretch of dark timber. This terrain was incredibly steep and the fact that elk can navigate it with ease is truly a marvel. Hiking this trail, as I had done on past hunts, required close attention to detail or the result could end up as a serious tumble several hundred feet down the mountain.

Level real estate is at an absolute premium on this spot on the mountain and as we proceeded, still conscious of the possibility of encountering another hunter, we came to a familiar ancient pine tree, 3’+ in diameter, growing out of the uninviting mountain side. Above the tree a 3’x4’ flat bench was created from the tree catching eroding soil and rocks over the centuries, below the tree the roots were at chest level when standing touching the tree. We climbed up to the flat spot and sat down as the mewing was closer and more frequent. I just couldn’t shake the thought that it was another hunter and never considered that it was actually elk.
View attachment 228442


----------



## brushbuster

As we were fumbling around with our packs and trying to find a decent foothold an elk head appeared over a gully. I whispered, Elk! The first elk appeared at 50 yards up hill from us. The mewing got closer. It was just seconds and another elk popped up over the rise, followed by yet another, all at 50 yards from me. I told Tony I was going to move up and cut the distance. I got no further than 5 yards and in front of a lone pine tree that had freshly fallen down, the bows were still green. Tony motions me to get down, his facial expressions expressed urgency. I looked to my left and saw the cows head pop up over the gulley and disappear. I assumed a crouch, more like a fetal position, desperately trying to hide, knowing full well the gig was going to be up. I peered at the gulley and up pops the elk, which took a lower trail that led her right on top of me at a mere 14 yards.


----------



## QDMAMAN

*DON’T MOVE!!!!* Brushy whispered in an authoritative tone, “ELK”! We were face to face with the lead cow that was on the trail 50 yards above us, she was followed by a calf and another cow as they passed without pegging us. As soon as they were out of sight I slipped to the downhill side of the tree, still with my pack on, and knocked an arrow. Brushy had an obstructed site window up the mountain to the trail the elk had just passed on so he needed to move at least 20' or so up, and out, from under the tree if he was to have any chance, the bull continued to scream and _he was close_! The anticipation of an appearance by the gravely old veteran seemed imminent, I told Brushy to drop his pack so he could move a little easier as I grabbed my range finder to get some perspective. A large lone pine was 27 yards in front of me, approximately half way between us and where the 3 cows had just passed, I checked the wind and it was blowing up and away, but the 3 cows were heading straight toward our scent stream and I feared this was all going to come to a disappointing end shortly with an alarm bark, but it never materialized.

Brushy had freed himself from the burden of his pack and proceeded to sneak out from under the ancient old pine, his mission was to cut the distance by getting up to the pine I had just ranged at 27 yards, this would give him a sub 25 yard shot straight up hill to the passing elk, the bull was still roaring and the cows continued to mew as pinged off each other as they traversed the thick steep mountain side. As Brushy was making his move he pointed out a spike that was trailing the herd and on the other side of a steep ravine that the herd was rimming out on, the spike was directly across from me at 50-60 yards, but he never made me. Brushy was now making his move and as he emerged 15-20 feet out from under the old tree, I told him to _FREEZE!_ Another cow followed by a calf and a second cow popped up over a rise and the lead cow was now standing at the tree I ranged at just 27 yards broadside and looking at Brushy, who had assumed the fetal position. My footing was tenuous but I came to full draw on the cow but rather than my kisser button hitting the corner of my mouth, my arrow fletching was there. As I made the last second adjustment the improbable happened…my release went off inadvertently sending my arrow slamming in to the base of the cows neck, but not passing through, I watched in stunned disbelief as the cow staggered, spun 180 degrees, and left in the direction she had just emerged. Brushy scrambled forward as the bull continued to scream and the cows continued their mews but only briefly until the mountain went silent.

As the fog of what had just taken place began to clear, I confirmed with Brushy the shot placement. He had a ringside seat to the blunder and informed me that it sounded like it hit the spine from the loud thud of the arrow’s impact. He moved up to the trail the elk left on and confirmed a blood trail as I clawed my way up to a more friendly spot to stand. The blood was instant and plentiful on the cows retreat, it was now 11:15 so we decided to take advantage of the premium 3’x4’ real estate and eat some lunch to give the cow some time. Brushy was sure he heard the crashing sound associated with a death run.
View attachment 228448


As the clock was approaching 12:30 we began stowing our odds and ends in our packs to take up the blood trail. A small flicker of color caught my eye in a small crack in the base of the roots of the tree we sat under. Dangling in a small spider web was a small piece of something that looked like a small butterfly wing as it flickered in the wind; upon further inspection I discovered that it was a Chad sized piece of Snickers wrapper, no doubt callously discarded by Brushy. We had a little “come to Jesus” on the mountain and moved on.
View attachment 228445


The blood was plentiful and frequent as we moved methodically across the mountain in search of the cow, starring down the mountain looking for any sign of a piled up carcass. She seemed to be sticking to the trail and all of the blood appeared to be coming from the left side (exit side) of her wound. When she appeared to stop, there were large puddles of blood and only on 1 or 2 occasions did she veer off of the trail only to quickly veer back on.
View attachment 228449


As the search wore on over the next hour the blood began to become drips spaced at greater distances. We crossed another steep rock slide rimming the top on the trail and as I reentered the timber I looked ahead to see the blonde rump patch of an elk about 70-80 yards in front of me. It was a cow, on her feet, and moving slowly away from me before stopping behind a tree to peer back in our direction. Without being certain that it was the wounded cow I opted for confirmation through my binos over ranging her in anticipation of another shot opportunity. The cow stared back at me before moving slightly forward and away, revealing the exit side wound that now appeared to be dry and crusty, as she made haste leaving the vicinity, arrow still protruding from the other side intact, she was followed by other elk in their flight.

We marked just 2 spots of blood between where I first saw her and where she was when she fled and never another drop afterward as we spent the rest of the afternoon grid searching the mountain side to no avail. Discouraged, and disappointed in myself, I was still left scratching my head as to why my release tripped. We headed off the mountain in a silent decent.
Upon reaching camp we set up our block target and while making my draw my release tripped twice. That was all the confirmation I needed to toss the release in the bow case and break out my back up for the rest of the hunt.

Dinner was highlighted by the last of the elk steaks with some onions and mushrooms in garlic butter. Our fresh water needed to be replenished so after cleaning up after dinner, we made the 4 mile 30 minute drive to my friends house to refill our water jugs and then headed back to camp to hit the hay in anticipation of the next day’s hunt.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Tony,
> You couldn't put a stalk on those 50 elk? Or even the bedded lone bull? There was a least one or two rocks you could have hidden behind.



I radioed Scotty to teleport me over there but he was on a S.A.G. union break! :rant::evil::lol:
Probably a good thing though seeinz how Montana doesn't recognize Idaho tags.


----------



## brushbuster

In my defense concerning the snickers wrappers, I would normally tear a top corner of the wrapper off and stuff the wrapper in my pockets. When I would pull my gloves out of my pockets the small corner of wrapper would fall out unknowingly. needless to say if were not for the hawk like eyes of my counterpart a bit of my trash would have been left behind. After our little discussion I found humor in leaving my wrappers in plain view so ole eagle eye could pick them up and tote them down the mountain for me.


----------



## Bomba

a snickers wrapper, or a wounded un recovered animal.. Who got the come to jesus speech???:lol:


----------



## brushbuster

I 


Bomba said:


> a snickers wrapper, or a wounded un recovered animal.. Who got the come to jesus speech???:lol:


I did ask him why he shot it in the neck


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> In my defense concerning the snickers wrappers, I would normally tear a top corner of the wrapper off and stuff the wrapper in my pockets. When I would pull my gloves out of my pockets the small corner of wrapper would fall out unknowingly. needless to say if were not for the hawk like eyes of my counterpart a bit of my trash would have been left behind. After our little discussion I found humor in leaving my wrappers in plain view so ole eagle eye could pick them up and tote them down the mountain for me.


Needless to say, we had plenty of laughs, song, and merriment! We'll likely live for ever with clear sinuses!

View attachment 228460


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> I
> 
> I did ask him why he shot it in the neck



Try to focus until we're done!


----------



## QDMAMAN

9-20-16 4:30 a.m.

After back to back days of elk encounters we were gaining confidence in our ability to at least find elk, but finding and killing was an entirely different story. Just the same, the encounters were what we came for and the “Up Close and Personal” encounter with the herd yesterday had Brushy all fired up!

After our usual morning routine, we hit the trail for the same spot as the day before; the only caveat would be that we’d climb to the top immediately instead of pecking our way to the top. We took up a glassing spot above the high mountain meadow at the lower edge of the bedding area bench as dawn bathed us in the morning sunrise. Moments like the one we were experiencing can’t, and shouldn’t, be taken for granted. Just the opportunity to take a trip like this, in the wild areas of this free country, makes you reflect on your life and all of its blessings. It’s almost a spiritual thing that’s difficult to put into words and you can’t help but dream and hope for the next time you’ll be able to experience it.
View attachment 228462

_Brushy soaking up a peaceful sunrise_

It was a uncharacteristically quiet morning, in fact, in past years, I had experienced more bugling in a single morning than we had this entire hunt, and it was now mid morning on day 6. We did hear a couple of lackluster distant bugles coming from the south in the direction we headed the morning before, so we gathered ourselves and proceeded in that direction.
View attachment 228463

_The view down from the top of Twin Tower Slide as we skirted the side of the mountain below the rock cliffs.
_
Upon reaching the “scene of the crime” from the morning before, we did a closer investigation of the upper trail the first elk passed on, backtracking to the spot where the old bull no doubt stopped to rein over his harem. It was a narrow trail at the absolute highest point on the mountain before sheer vertical rock didn’t allow travel, the stench of elk urine filled our nostrils as we stood envisioning the old patriarch standing watch over his hard fought prize before moving along on the upper passage and in to what was obvious to both of us to be the bulls bedroom.
View attachment 228467

_The spot we envisioned the bull standing when we had the encounter with the herd the previous day. The trees take a beating, not only from the aggression of the rut crazed bulls, but also by rocks careening down the mountainside_.

Every pine tree in reasonable proximity to the trail was rubbed to the core, oozing sap over broken branches. Any semi wide spot in the trail was matted down where the 700# behemoth would lay with a commanding view of the dark timber below him and his back to the sheer rock cliffs. Large tracks and urine soaked soil littered the area and the hair on our necks tingled with just the thought that we may encounter this faceless bad boy once more. We’d dub this spot the North Layer for its similarities to The Layer, which lay to the south and beyond The Saddle. It may seem odd to name these landmarks, but doing so gives you instant reference points when game planning or referencing a particular spot on this vast landscape.


----------



## barnaby43

Great job guys, I spoke with Tony but I will read this also. Not going this year makes me feel like I missed out some but reading this and knowing the country sorta helps. You both did good by getting in great shape, that country will make you pay dearly if you're not!


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 228473
_Brushbuster rimming a rockslide as we approached the North Layer_

Our slow stalk took most of the afternoon as we made our way methodically south toward The Saddle and the south edge of the North Layer. On several occasions, blue grouse startled, and then tempted us along the way. Upon reaching the south edge we decided to make our way to The Layer for a slow stalk that would conclude our less than exciting day so far. Upon reaching our destination we slipped slowly and quietly up the side of the mountain and around the south side to a vantage point that would give us a view of the bedding bench from above. Brushy and I were now spread out about 70-80 yards apart using hand signals to communicate our next moves. As dusk was quickly encroaching on us I caught movement above and in front of me as I watched the lower half of an elk skirt down the mountain and out of sight. I motioned to Brushy that there were elk in our midst as our attention heightened.

After waiting for what seemed like an eternity for more elk to appear, we heard a bugle ring out in the vast valley below The Saddle. We hot footed it across the top of the relatively open mountain to a vantage point that would allow us a mega view of the valley and anything that might be in it, we were excited to see the opposite mountainside littered with 50-60 elk as several large bulls held court in the fading light with elk emerging from 3 different directions. Barring any unforeseen disturbances I told Brushy that the elk should be there in the morning, and so would we!

Despite the cinema we were experiencing we had a long steep hike back to camp and light was fading fast. We head down the mountain in anticipation of Brushy’s Pepper steak over white rice that would satisfy our appetites over an anticipation filled night. We would dream this night of bugling bulls in the morning mist of a mountain top.


----------



## kbb3358

We do the same naming areas so there is no confusion when I am heading to Ron's hill (named after my dad) or man killer hill, ship rock or Keith's rock.


----------



## QDMAMAN

9-21-16 4:00 a.m.

We wake a little earlier this morning knowing that we have a demanding hike ahead of us if we want to be in an advantageous position when dawn hits the valley. We scurry around camp getting breakfast and coffee before answering “the call”, then hitting the trail with youthful exuberance. The climb is a warm one this morning and I can feel the sweat running down the small of my back. The forecast was calling for some rain this week, however. We’d yet to experience any. This would soon change as we arrived at The Saddle skirting our way around the north slope to a vantage point that would put us above and opposite the mountain side we’d seen the herd the night before. As we rounded the mountain and gained a view of the valley we watched as a distant string of elk climbed the opposite mountainside in a steady run pursued by an amorous herd bull. Over the top of the mountain they went dropping in to a timber choked canyon on the opposite side. More elk were in the valley above us toward the top of the valley where another open saddle connected the far mountain to the mountain we resided on. We watched as a pair of cows wondered up the bottom of the valley as we ducked from tree to tree across the relatively open mountain side we were on, trying to keep pace with them. Soon more cows appeared and the shrill bugle of a bull rang out followed by a series of chuckles, the first, and last we’d hear all week.

The cows emerged from the bottom of the valley proceeding up the face of the opposing mountain followed by the bugling suitor, before they’d crest out and drop in to the next of the timber covered canyons that made up the back side of that mountain. We could still here the gravely bugle of a herd bull up the valley and around the corner to the right. From our exploits on this side of the mountain 6 days earlier, we knew that they were actually much further than they sounded. With the weather making a decided change for the worst with rain, cold and wind greeting our advances, we hustled along in an effort to get close enough to make a play. Timber was scattered across this mountainside yet we were on a parallel path of interception with the bull that continued to give up his location. It was evident as we proceeded that we needed to climb to have our best chance at an encounter. We were 4+ miles in to the climb and ensuing chase nearly running across the side and up the shale and sagebrush covered slope skipping from pine tree to pine tree to maximize the surprise factor. As we started to approach an area that I thought would put us in a position to call to the bull, we looked up to see 4-5 cows and calves emerging from the secluded crease at the top of the valley, they would eventually crest the ridge of the saddle before disappearing over the top followed shortly by another small group of cows being followed by a magnificent mature bull. Before we knew it all of the elk in the theatre at vanished and silence filled the valley.

Exhausted, cold, thirsty, hungry, and with our hopes fading we found the protection of a large lone pine that afforded us a break from the nagging wind and rain. We’d break out our puffy coats and beanies and rest while we tried to warm ourselves. We were now on our 7th straight day of extreme physical exertion and our bodies were starting to remind us of our age and limitations. We needed elk to reenergize our spirits, and soon.

As if on cue, as we sat alone above the elk less valley before us, Brushy spotted an elk that had just emerged from the backside of the saddle at the top of the mountain. It was a young 5x5 that stood sentry overlooking the valley over a mile away, searching for the source of the cow calling that we had earlier been sharing. Brushy instructed me to call to him and as soon as the sweet music of a lonesome cow left my lips the young suitor locked on to our location like a cruise missile and proceeded to make his way in our direction.

These elk can cover ground in a big hurry and I quickly instructed Brushy to lose his puffy and grab his bow, this was going to happen, and it was going to happen QUICK! Brushy’s close were coming off faster than a GI’s in a French whore house as he scrambled for his bow, because of the clear line of sight between us and the incoming target Brushy waited until he dropped in to the crease above us before he sprinted 60 yards across the loose shale and sage to a vantage point in front of me as I continued to coax the amorous bull in our direction. What seemed like hours was actually minutes as we waited as I continued to cow call. I was watching Brushy for any reaction to an approaching elk while at the same time it dawned on me that the bull may slip by him giving me an opportunity. I scanned around me the possibilities for a shot but the trees prohibited any shot possibilities and I wasn’t going to risk spooking the bull by breaking cover, it was up to Brushy to seal the deal while I was behind the plate laying down the signs.

I could see Brushy’s head on a swivel out in front of me as he desperately evaluated possible scenarios that may happen at any minute, just then I saw him rise from his crouch, bow at the ready and drawing….



Brushbuster can fill in the details from here.
I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## brushbuster

My head swiveled up and down scouring every inch of mountain knowing at any second the beast would show. I reached down my chest for my range finder only to be reminded that I left it at the tree with tony in my haste to get into position. I reached for a call in case I needed to stop the bull, but left that at the pack as well. "Crap", I whispered to myself. As my head swivelled downward I herd a click, the sound of a hoove hitting rock caused my head to snap up the mountain to gaze at the sight of antler tips rising over the jack pines. 
Immediately I start to draw only to be stopped as the bull fully exposes himself to me not more than 15 yards straight on. My draw stops at mid point as the animal stops to glare me down. My body tenses as the pain of half draw pulls on every muscle. My body wreaths with exertion. I am now faced with a decision. Do I release my draw or come to full draw. I just can't maintain half draw any longer. The bulls head moves up and down, left to right, trying to understand the image that is in front of him. I make my choice and come to full draw knowing full well that this bad boy is going to bolt. Upon full draw the bull spins and heads up the mountain and stops roughly at 45 yards quartering away. I place the pin behind his shoulder and squeeze only to watch the arrow dive under him. My pin was set at only 30 yards. The bull makes his way down the mountain and over to Tony's calling. I swiftly knock another and set the pin for 50 and draw again at the stopped bull. My target is obscured with pine branches and the bull trots toward Tony. I put the pin in another opening but the bull shoots on past the opening. Realizing my opportunity has expired I motion to Tony that bull is in front of him.


----------



## snortwheeze

Sounds like you guy's needed more practice before hitting them mountains instead of getting in shape!!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Wow. What a ride. Thanks for taking me along guys. Look forward to this recap every year now. Tony, if you made these recaps into a printed short story book. I would be your first customer. Thanks again


----------



## kbb3358

Thanks for sharing with us. Great story.


----------



## Mr.jig

Awesome read look forward to these recaps every year. You and Huntmaster have this recap thing down. Great job!


----------



## beer and nuts

Fun narrative. Heading to Colorado in 1.5 weeks. At this point just going with friend with mulie tad and elk tag, I'm not hunting.just trying to survive and learn.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Thank for sharing your adventure with us. I felt like I was sharing a camp with you guys


----------



## ReeseHunter

All I can say is what a trip. Sounds like you had an awesome time. Sure looks like a beautiful area!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

I know that many of you reading this have questions about the cost involved with a trip like this as well as the time commitment so I thought I'd break it down for the record.
Food costs don't have to be exorbitant and you can eat each day for the same or less than you'd eat at home, if you want an adult beverage at the end of the day, it would be added expense, but not necessary. We bought (2) 6 packs of premium ale for the entire trip.
An example of my usual breakfast - 2 envelopes of instant oatmeal with 2 tbsp craisins and 2 tbsp chopped pecans. Also, Starbuck's instant coffee.
A days worth of snacks - Snickers bar, Granola bar and single serve peanut butter, Kind bar, Trail mix, Jerky.
Lunch - Hard Salami with mayo on a bagel or Foil pack of tuna, 3 strips precooked bacon on a tortilla.
Dinner - Premade meals as described in this thread. Of course if an elk is killed, fresh venison rules!
Recommendation...Every man for himself for breakfast, snacks, and lunch and each man responsible for half of the dinners (assuming 2 hunters). *Approximate food cost for 9-10 days in camp* *$100-$120/man.*
*Note - If spike camping, Mt. House meals cost $7-$9 each. Ice for the coolers is also a shared expense.
Travel. We drove my truck and my only request is a 50/50 split on fuel. I'm going regardless, so I'm not concerned with asking for ware and tare compensation on my vehicle. The exception would be a good *carwash* after we leave the mountain, in which case we each pitched in *$4-$5.00*.
It was 1,756 miles to camp from my house in Vermontville and we drove 146 misc. miles while we were there for water, 1 trip to town, and our exploration on the way out. Total miles driven, 3,658. We bought 207 gallons of fuel at an avg. price of $2.19 and my truck averaged 17.68 mpg. *Fuel cost each, +-$230.00.*
Additional miles may occur if a trip to town is necessary for elk processing.
License cost in Idaho. An archery elk tag is OTC in the unit we hunted, they're limited but never run out. You have to buy a *Hunting License, archery endorsement, and an elk tag, totaling $585.00.* Additional tags for deer, bear, lion, and wolf can also be purchased for various costs i.e. deer $300.00 or wolf $30.00. Note* An elk tag can also be used on a bear, lion, or wolf. You also get to fish but must designate 3 specific consecutive days.
*So....once equipped, two guys can hunt elk in Idaho for <$1,000.00 each per year.*

Obviously gear is a whole other animal and costs can vary widely. On my first trip in 2012 I didn't buy anything "special" other than new boots, a new cot and air mattress, and just hunted in the clothes I hunt in at home. I borrowed some misc. items and stayed in my BIL's camp. I used a day pack but had I been successful, I would have been ill equipped to pack an elk off the mountain. My BIL did have a pack frame but it was the only one in camp. For a first time elk hunter I would recommend 3 items that are likely not already in your arsenal.
First, a good pair of boots. I have a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I paid +-$125.00 and a pair of Cabela's Meindals that I paid $300.00. Both have performed adequately for me.
Second, a good pack that gives you the option of using it as a day pack but that will expanded to a meat hauler. I bought an Eberlestock J34 second hand on Ebay for under $200.00. Good deals can be had if you shop and have patience. Rokslide.com has the best reviews and classified sections I've found for western hunting gear.
Third, trekking poles. This can not be overstated, and I never knew how valuable they were until I used a pair. You don't have to break the bank either. My first pair were alum that I bought at a variety store while in Idaho in 2014. I paid $30.00, later upgrading to Black Diamonds that I bought slightly used on Rokslide for $100.00. The only option I would not compromise on is the locking system on the poles, cams NOT twist tight! Fiberglass over alum, but not a deal breaker, and cork handles, if possible, over rubber. My poles stow easily in the built in scabbard in my pack when I'm not using them.
My personal experience was to prioritize what upgrades I wanted to make each year rather than to mortgage my life for gear. I'm confident that I have better gear now than what I "need", but I can afford it and I enjoy the benefits it offers.
Hope this helps!


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> I know that many of you reading this have questions about the cost involved with a trip like this as well as the time commitment so I thought I'd break it down for the record.
> Food costs don't have to be exorbitant and you can eat each day for the same or less than you'd eat at home, if you want an adult beverage at the end of the day, it would be added expense, but not necessary. We bought (2) 6 packs of premium ale for the entire trip.
> An example of my usual breakfast - 2 envelopes of instant oatmeal with 2 tbsp craisins and 2 tbsp chopped pecans. Also, Starbuck's instant coffee.
> A days worth of snacks - Snickers bar, Granola bar and single serve peanut butter, Kind bar, Trail mix, Jerky.
> Lunch - Hard Salami with mayo on a bagel or Foil pack of tuna, 3 strips precooked bacon on a tortilla.
> Dinner - Premade meals as described in this thread. Of course if an elk is killed, fresh venison rules!
> Recommendation...Every man for himself for breakfast, snacks, and lunch and each man responsible for half of the dinners (assuming 2 hunters). *Approximate food cost for 9-10 days in camp* *$100-$120/man.*
> *Note - If spike camping, Mt. House meals cost $7-$9 each. Ice for the coolers is also a shared expense.
> Travel. We drove my truck and my only request is a 50/50 split on fuel. I'm going regardless, so I'm not concerned with asking for ware and tare compensation on my vehicle. The exception would be a good *carwash* after we leave the mountain, in which case we each pitched in *$4-$5.00*.
> It was 1,756 miles to camp from my house in Vermontville and we drove 146 misc. miles while we were there for water, 1 trip to town, and our exploration on the way out. Total miles driven, 3,658. We bought 207 gallons of fuel at an avg. price of $2.19 and my truck averaged 17.68 mpg. *Fuel cost each, +-$230.00.*
> Additional miles may occur if a trip to town is necessary for elk processing.
> License cost in Idaho. An archery elk tag is OTC in the unit we hunted, they're limited but never run out. You have to buy a *Hunting License, archery endorsement, and an elk tag, totaling $585.00.* Additional tags for deer, bear, lion, and wolf can also be purchased for various costs i.e. deer $300.00 or wolf $30.00. Note* An elk tag can also be used on a bear, lion, or wolf. You also get to fish but must designate 3 specific consecutive days.
> *So....once equipped, two guys can hunt elk in Idaho for <$1,000.00 each per year.*
> 
> Obviously gear is a whole other animal and costs can vary widely. On my first trip in 2012 I didn't buy anything "special" other than new boots, a new cot and air mattress, and just hunted in the clothes I hunt in at home. I borrowed some misc. items and stayed in my BIL's camp. I used a day pack but had I been successful, I would have been ill equipped to pack an elk off the mountain. My BIL did have a pack frame but it was the only one in camp. For a first time elk hunter I would recommend 3 items that are likely not already in your arsenal.
> First, a good pair of boots. I have a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I paid +-$125.00 and a pair of Cabela's Meindals that I paid $300.00. Both have performed adequately for me.
> Second, a good pack that gives you the option of using it as a day pack but that will expanded to a meat hauler. I bought an Eberlestock J34 second hand on Ebay for under $200.00. Good deals can be had if you shop and have patience. Rokslide.com has the best reviews and classified sections I've found for western hunting gear.
> Third, trekking poles. This can not be overstated, and I never knew how valuable they were until I used a pair. You don't have to break the bank either. My first pair were alum that I bought at a variety store while in Idaho in 2014. I paid $30.00, later upgrading to Black Diamonds that I bought slightly used on Rokslide for $100.00. The only option I would not compromise on is the locking system on the poles, cams NOT twist tight! Fiberglass over alum, but not a deal breaker, and cork handles, if possible, over rubber. My poles stow easily in the built in scabbard in my pack when I'm not using them.
> My personal experience was to prioritize what upgrades I wanted to make each year rather than to mortgage my life for gear. I'm confident that I have better gear now than what I "need", but I can afford it and I enjoy the benefits it offers.
> Hope this helps!


A thousand bucks for the trip, that's less than 25 bucks a week for the year. Start saving them pennies and go!


----------



## QDMAMAN

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Tony, if you made these recaps into a printed short story book. I would be your first customer. Thanks again



My biggest critic/editor/wife, agrees. I guess if I can capture the imagination of a non hunting, uninterested woman I may have a chance!


----------



## kbb3358

$1000 bucks for how many days you hunted. That's a great price for DIY elk trip. Most of the gear can be used for multiple trips out west or in your own back yard. I have the same camo that I took out in 91. Take care of them and they last a life time. We have up graded our tents just because of added room needed. First year out I slept in a two man that wasn't big enough for one let alone two.


----------



## limige

Would a 6 man dome style tent be adequate? 
What do you setup for facilities in camp?
How much water do you bring with you?


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 229384


limige said:


> Would a 6 man dome style tent be adequate?
> What do you setup for facilities in camp?
> How much water do you bring with you?


This is our set up, just an 8 man Coleman tent that serves its purpose, given to me. We put 2 cots in it and a 6' table and it's just right with plenty of room move, stow gear etc. We also put down a 6x8 carpet.
The canopy is a $100 pop up 10x10 and a $10 tarp for sidewalks on 2 sides. We have a 6' table that we set our cook stove on along with our dishwashing tub, and food totes. There's also 2 125 qt coolers and another smaller cooler and various totes with other misc stuff.
We had 3 water jugs totaling about 13 gallons. I have an old school mate that lives 4 miles from our camp that has a water hydrant in their yard that we use. We refilled once in the 10 days but could have gotten by with just once if we weren't using it for showers.


----------



## limige

Nice i have the same tent.
We have a 30 gallon water tank we used to use for deer hunting i can use. In looking forward to coming out there. We've got a lot of work to do first


----------



## kbb3358

Tony no fear of bears in that area?


----------



## kbb3358

Try a week long trip that we led in two pack horses. We did that back 10 years or so. Two tents plus all our gear. Two trips in and two trips out including 2 bulls we killed. I carried my muzzy plus and axe on the way in. On the way out carried muzzy, axe and set of antlers (horses didn't like them too much). We were approx. 3 miles from parking lot. Up hill both ways or at least is felt like that.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Tony no fear of bears in that area?


No Keith. There are black bears and Reed and his boys run a bait about 1/4 mile from our campsite. Never seen one or any sign. even.


----------



## Joshmack

Thanks guys awesome story...


----------



## kbb3358

Only camp robbers we get are stellar jays, gray jays and red fox a couple times.


----------



## kbb3358

We see bears and lions but never in camp.


----------



## barnaby43

Nice work boy's, very cool read after having hunted the same area last year! You had some great encounters , and did a heck of a job telling the story!


----------



## [email protected]

Glad you guys had a safe trip, was nice catching up on your pit stop. Great recap, memories are what makes it worth the while. Hoping for cooler weather to come and have some sort of a story to tell someday haha. Take care, and good meeting you Brushy.


----------



## brushbuster

[email protected] said:


> Glad you guys had a safe trip, was nice catching up on your pit stop. Great recap, memories are what makes it worth the while. Hoping for cooler weather to come and have some sort of a story to tell someday haha. Take care, and good meeting you Brushy.


Nice to meet you too, good luck with the biggun.


----------



## brushbuster

September cant get here fast enough lol. Going to be another fun trip for 2017, I can't stop thinking about elk.


----------



## Jet08

Excellent read as usual. I had this open and was waiting to read it when I had some down time. Unfortunately, that wait led to me missing out on all the pictures.. With the details in your words I didn't really need them thoough, I was able to imagine it like I was there! I have the fever already to get out there thats for sure.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Nice to meet you too, good luck with the biggun.


Bazinga!


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 230606
> 
> 
> Bazinga!


 What a giant!


----------



## limige

Hes not wide but he makes up for it in tine length. .. congrats


----------



## obeRON

What's the story on that buck? Any non blurry pics?


----------



## QDMAMAN

obeRON said:


> What's the story on that buck? Any non blurry pics?


----------



## [email protected]

I will start a thread tonight on it, something along the lines of Iowa Early Muzzleloader if anyone is interested, so I don't hi jack this second coming of the Bible length thread haha!


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> While visiting with Reed and his son Daniel, we discovered that Daniel had drawn a moose tag for the unit. This is like winning the lotto as there are only 5 tags available in the 18 million acre unit. We assured them that we’d keep a close eye out for bulls and let them know if we saw any. Daniel was content to try and fill his deer tag until the moose rut got closer and didn’t seem too concerned that it’d happen when the time was right, his ol man was a little more anxious though. This is a hunting family and they’re good at it!


UPDATE**** Daniel tagged out on his mule deer and yesterday on his Shiras moose!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

QDMAMAN said:


> UPDATE**** Daniel tagged out on his mule deer and yesterday n his Shiras moose!
> View attachment 231875
> View attachment 231876


Great season for your friends. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## limige

Thats awesome, there sure is a ton of opportunity in that state. So many different species


----------



## QDMAMAN

It's on again for 2020! :woohoo1::woohoo1:
Leaving September 17th for 11 days! Our timing should be impeccable with the new moon starting the 17th!! https://mooncalendar.astro-seek.com/moon-phase-day-1-september-2020


----------



## QDMAMAN

Brushbuster and I leave on Saturday morning early. We were both able to add a few days having not used any vacation time from our jobs during the covid-cation this summer.
We'll arrive on Sunday 9/13 in time to set camp and hunt the evening, this will give us 13 days of hunting instead of the 8-9 we usually do. 
We have always thought it'd be nice to have the extra days so , if we wanted to, we could take a day off from hunting for a side trip, fishing, or just recharging our juices.
Stay tuned, we'll provide updates as possible.


----------



## mustang72

QDMAMAN said:


> Brushbuster and I leave on Saturday morning early. We were both able to add a few days having not used any vacation time from our jobs during the covid-cation this summer.
> We'll arrive on Sunday 9/13 in time to set camp and hunt the evening, this will give us 13 days of hunting instead of the 8-9 we usually do.
> We have always thought it'd be nice to have the extra days so , if we wanted to, we could take a day off from hunting for a side trip, fishing, or just recharging our juices.
> Stay tuned, we'll provide updates as possible.


Go get 'em fellas! I'm expecting elk tenderloin at bow camp


----------



## Skibum

Woo hoo!!! Good luck guys. Looking forward to updates and pictures.


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Awesome! I'll be following along extra close on your excursion as I am planning my own DIY Elk trip to Montana for 2021.
Stay safe! Best of luck!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Good luck guys I hope to see some awesome photos. Safe travels!


----------



## brushbuster

is it Friday yet?


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Tony, I have a couple boot questions for you, if you don't mind...

I was reading back through the thread. You mention in an earlier post that you were running two different boots, one of them being Danner Pronghorns. Are you still using these? Do you have the uninsulated ones? Do you like them? 
Looking to get boots so I can get them broken in for my 2021 hunt. I figure that we're going to be pretty close to where you guys are going, but on the Montana side of things. Thanks!

Brushy - feel free to chime in on boot opinions...


----------



## Ieatshrooms

WillHunt4Food said:


> Tony, I have a couple boot questions for you, if you don't mind...
> 
> I was reading back through the thread. You mention in an earlier post that you were running two different boots, one of them being Danner Pronghorns. Are you still using these? Do you have the uninsulated ones? Do you like them?
> Looking to get boots so I can get them broken in for my 2021 hunt. I figure that we're going to be pretty close to where you guys are going, but on the Montana side of things. Thanks!
> 
> Brushy - feel free to chime in on boot opinions...


I have owned 2 pairs of Danner pronghorns over the past 15+ years. A good 2 months of that was hiking the mountains of northwest Montana. They are great boots. My current pair is insulated though, I believe 400G.


----------



## brushbuster

I'll be using kenetreks and schnees this year. I had pronghorns my first trip and crispis my second both are good comfortable sturdy boots, but unfortunately both leaked.


----------



## QDMAMAN

WillHunt4Food said:


> Tony, I have a couple boot questions for you, if you don't mind...
> 
> I was reading back through the thread. You mention in an earlier post that you were running two different boots, one of them being Danner Pronghorns. Are you still using these? Do you have the uninsulated ones? Do you like them?
> Looking to get boots so I can get them broken in for my 2021 hunt. I figure that we're going to be pretty close to where you guys are going, but on the Montana side of things. Thanks!
> 
> Brushy - feel free to chime in on boot opinions...



I'm still running my Danners and they're still serviceable. They're not my primary boot but I will probably run them a day or two. 
I've had them since my first elk hunt in 2012 and this will be their 7th trip.
I oiled them heavily this year because they are older and will leak a bit, but, for the most part, where we hunt is dry other than morning dew. They're still sturdy in the arch. Mine are uninsulated and for September elk hunting they're fine. If it gets cold I just wear a heavier wool sock.
Here's a tip for you...learn to lace them properly!


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Thanks for the tips and info!

Didn't know there was a wrong and right way to lace your boots... oh the things I have to learn before next September!


----------



## brushbuster

WillHunt4Food said:


> Thanks for the tips and info!
> 
> Didn't know there was a wrong and right way to lace your boots... oh the things I have to learn before next September!


I just checked this out yesterday. Lots of good info


----------



## QDMAMAN

Good place to stretch our legs 16 hrs in.
Sidney, NE


----------



## QDMAMAN

We’re in the elk...and smoke. One swing and amish on a muley for brushy but we’re livin large and having a blast.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Awesome pics. What happened brushy? Good luck guys.


----------



## brushbuster

vsmorgantown said:


> Awesome pics. What happened brushy? Good luck guys.


Had a nice muley start feeding his way towards me. Followed a small ditch like ravine down a mountain. Closest he got and would've gotten was 65 yards. It was a wide open and broadside shot, but 65 yards. I ve been practicing out to 70 all summer, but range shooting and field shooting is totally different. Not sure if crouching on my knees hunched over for 45 minutes or the anticipation got me, but never the less that buck lives another day. The buck jumped with fright but slowly walked off wondering what happened. An extremely rewarding experience non the less. Western archery hunting is extremely challenging. We have some more tales to tell so stay tuned.


----------



## QDMAMAN




----------



## brushbuster

Couple of old mountain goats putting in the miles


----------



## vsmorgantown

brushbuster said:


> Had a nice muley start feeding his way towards me. Followed a small ditch like ravine down a mountain. Closest he got and would've gotten was 65 yards. It was a wide open and broadside shot, but 65 yards. I ve been practicing out to 70 all summer, but range shooting and field shooting is totally different. Not sure if crouching on my knees hunched over for 45 minutes or the anticipation got me, but never the less that buck lives another day. The buck jumped with fright but slowly walked off wondering what happened. An extremely rewarding experience non the less. Western archery hunting is extremely challenging. We have some more tales to tell so stay tuned.


Thanks for the post and yeah that is a challenging task for sure! But what an experience. And, as we all know, as hunters the challenge and the scenery and seeing the animals is what makes it an awesome adventure. I’m rooting for you guys. Good luck and be safe! And great pics as well!


----------



## U of M Fan

Awesome pics!!!! Killed the crap out of that tree. LOL 


Good luck guys.


----------



## QDMAMAN

U of M Fan said:


> Awesome pics!!!! Killed the crap out of that tree. LOL
> 
> 
> Good luck guys.


Some budding archeologists is going to discover that MUZZY in a petrified tree in 1,000 years and marvel at the ancient tools that man use to hunt with when elk use to roam those mountains. 
So there’s that.


----------



## brushbuster




----------



## vsmorgantown

That’s super sweet! Congrats Brushy!! Can’t wait to hear the story and see more pics. Good luck guys and congrats again.


----------



## Skibum

Awesome! Way to go BB!


----------



## QDMAMAN




----------



## QDMAMAN

9,065’ and climbing!


----------



## shaffe48b

Man I hope when I'm a geezer I have half the ambition of you two


----------



## Former grunt

QDMAMAN said:


> 9,065’ and climbing!


Those mountains ain't no joke, I miss Idaho,


----------



## QDMAMAN

The next 50 weeks will go by fast!
Man oh man did I sleep hard last night in my own bed!


----------



## QDMAMAN

HAPPY 60th @brushbuster my bada$$ elk hunting buddy! 
And congrats on the great elk!!!


----------



## brushbuster

Mmm elk brats,made up 20 lbs today for the grill this winter.


----------



## Captain

Save some for the boat next year...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Mmm elk brats,made up 20 lbs today for the grill this winter.
> View attachment 585525



They won't last the weekend!


----------



## lreigler

Alright, I’ll be the one to ask... eta on the write up!?


----------



## vsmorgantown

brushbuster said:


> Mmm elk brats,made up 20 lbs today for the grill this winter.
> View attachment 585525


Damn those look delicious! I’m going to try my hand at venison brats this year. Brushy do you use a kit, like hi mountain? Or do you make them yourself?


----------



## brushbuster

These were d


vsmorgantown said:


> Damn those look delicious! I’m going to try my hand at venison brats this year. Brushy do you use a kit, like hi mountain? Or do you make them yourself?


These were done with a season packet I get from eldons meat on line. I use to buy various seasonings in the past and follow recipes, but always had seasonings leftover and go to waste. I have since just bought the packets. Pretty easy and i can get packet sizes to do 5-25 pounds. I usually get packets for brats, garlic sausage, sweet Italian sausage and high pressure cheese for my fresh sausage and for smoked I get snack sticks and salami. I by hog and sheep casings as well. I have a lem grinder and a 5 pound sausage press. I need a biggger press.Its an enjoyable process that I love to do.


----------



## brushbuster

I usually do 10 pounds at a time but this batch I made up 20 pounds. For all my fresh sausage I add 30% pork butt. For most of my smoked sausage it varies from 10-20 percent pork butt. Try it sometime, it's awesome stuff.


----------



## vsmorgantown

brushbuster said:


> I usually do 10 pounds at a time but this batch I made up 20 pounds. For all my fresh sausage I add 30% pork butt. For most of my smoked sausage it varies from 10-20 percent pork butt. Try it sometime, it's awesome stuff.


I will be trying the brats thanks. I make my own trail bologna summer sausage and snack sticks but haven’t done brats yet but will this year for sure. I too really enjoy it and have a LEM 5# sausage stuffer but would also like a larger size but it does for now.


----------



## brushbuster

https://www.eldonsausage.com/Default.asp?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=GMB


----------



## QDMAMAN

vsmorgantown said:


> I will be trying the brats thanks. I make my own trail bologna summer sausage and snack sticks but haven’t done brats yet but will this year for sure. I too really enjoy it and have a LEM 5# sausage stuffer but would also like a larger size but it does for now.




The brats were off the hook delicious!


----------



## QDMAMAN

lreigler said:


> Alright, I’ll be the one to ask... eta on the write up!?



Soon.....er or later!


----------



## vsmorgantown

QDMAMAN said:


> The brats were off the hook delicious!


I could tell by just looking at them! Plus ain’t nuthin betta than elk so I can only imagine how the brats were.


----------



## vsmorgantown

QDMAMAN said:


> The brats were off the hook delicious!


I could tell by just looking at them! Plus ain’t nuthin betta than elk so I can only imagine how the brats were.


----------



## vsmorgantown

They looked so good I had to say it twice.


----------



## brushbuster

I've got a packet of garlic sausage mix that will do 25 pounds coming up next.


----------



## vsmorgantown

brushbuster said:


> I've got a packet of garlic sausage mix that will do 25 pounds coming up next.


Sounds great brushy!! 
I’ve got a cracked pepper and garlic mix for 15lbs of caribou summer sausage I’ll be making next week.


----------

